# Duda con diodo zener.



## faustino (Jul 3, 2006)

Les lanzo una pregunta, ante la necesidad de un diodo zener de 4´7v. y 5w de potencia, no dispongo en mis clasificadores de este componente, pero si 5 unidades de 1watt, si coloco estos 5 en paralelo...  ¿dispondre el equivalente del que necesito, verdad?

Muchas Gracias de antemano


----------



## rojewski (Jul 3, 2006)

el problema es que el voltaje umbral de los zener tiendo a ser diferente aunque sean del mismo modelo y marca, lo mismo pasa con un diodo rectificador comun, uno tendria 750 milivolt de umbral y otro de 751 milivolt de umbral, primero se activa el de 750 y el otro se mantiene inactivo, lo mismo pasa con los zener, a no ser que de suerte te encuentres 2 gemelitos iguales es mejor que te compres uno de 5 watt.
la otra solucion es independisar cada uno en 5 fuentes conectadas en paralelo en la salida, pero eso lo dejo para que lo averigue por si mismo.


----------



## kmmp (Ago 27, 2006)

No. cuando hay que obtener un "zenner de poencia" es mas barato y seguro conectar un zenner del valor necesario menos 0.7V (Vbe) , entre colector y base de un transistor de potencia adecuada (& disipador) y la correspondiente resistencia de polarizacion del zenner.
parece complicado pero no lo es. 

Yo jamas compre un zener de mas de 1W ya que pasado ese valor de potencia, los diodos dejan de ser confiables y son muy caros


----------



## tiopepe123 (Ago 28, 2006)

Solo a nivel de aprendizaje.

Cuando se conectan varios diodos o transistores en paralelo se debe intercalar una resistencia a cada uno de ellos de forma que el que tiene menor caida la caida de tension compensa el grupo.


----------



## mrdll (Ago 28, 2006)

Yo ando buscando un diodo que tenga un consumo entre 0.7 v y 1.5v pero necesito tb que pueda soportar corrientes de hasta 100A, y la verdad que este post me ha venido de perlas.., la cosa esta en buscar diodos con estas caracterisitcas, y en principio tengo en mente los diodos que forma el puente rectificador del alternador de algun coche

¿diodos esas caracteristicas no existen verdad?


----------



## kmmp (Ago 28, 2006)

mrdll: yo interpreto a "consumo"como corriente a traves del supuesto zenner.
y no ne hay ese tipo de elemento pero a 100Amp.

Pero si la tensión es 0.7 a 1.4 Volts , con elegir un diodo que a 100A tenga una caida de tensión en sentido directo que te sirva , ya esta. 

Tene en cuenta que a 100Amp. un solo diodo puede llegar a produci 2 o mas volts , asi que vas atener que poner varios en paralelo hasta lograr la tensión, con una resistencia ecualizadora c/u (chicote de cable fino de 15 a 50 cm. c/u)

Ahora si la tensión debe ser muy estable , vas a tener que cambiar el enfoque.
saludos: kmmp


----------



## Nilfred (Ago 28, 2006)

kmmp dijo:
			
		

> cuando hay que obtener un "zenner de poencia" es mas barato y seguro conectar un zenner del valor necesario menos 0.7V (Vbe) , entre colector y base de un transistor de potencia adecuada (& disipador) y la correspondiente resistencia de polarizacion del zenner.


Por transitor de potencia entiendo un BJT NPN tipo 2N3055, supongo que el emisor va a masa. Si fuese un Darlington Vbe sería 1.4V

No entiendo donde va la resistencia, encontre 5 lugares donde ponerla, y noto que 2 son correctas: una para regular la corriente de la base a masa, y la otra para determinar el consumo maximo (constante) separando la fuente de la tensión regulada. Si podes hacer un diagrama mejor.

Ahora me gustaría que alguien me explique: Si tengo un zener de 24v 1W (1N4749A), una fuente de 36V CC y una resistencia todo en paralelo 
¿De cuanto tiene que ser la resistencia para que el zener disipe exactamente 1W?
¿Cual es la tensión que se toma en cuenta para el cálculo de la potencia disipada?
a) 1W = 12v × 83,3mA
b) 1W = 24v × 41,6mA
c) 1W = 36v × 27,7mA


----------



## kmmp (Ago 29, 2006)

Qeres obtener una tensión regulada de 24V para alimentar una resistencia cualquiera con
ese valor de tensión????

O queres limitar la tensión a 24 volts ??

Aclarame , porque tal ves estemos enfocando mal el problema.


----------



## Nilfred (Ago 29, 2006)

Quiero obtener una tensión regulada de 24V para alimentar una resistencia con 
ese valor de tensión. 
Esta resistencia debe ser tal que ponga al zenner al borde de su destrucción (1W)

Pero eso es solo por curiosidad, lo tuyo es donde conecto las 3 patas que te faltó indicar, a saber:
El emisor del transitor
Ambos extremos de la resistencia


----------



## elemental (Ago 29, 2006)

hoola no estoy seguro de como seria ese esquema, pero si la fuente va en paralelo con el zener y con la resistencia de carga... no puedes regular. tiene que haber una resistencia en serie con el zener a la fuente y de ese punto medio sacar la carga. y la tensión que determina la potencia del zener es.. la del zener, 24v., la intensidad es alimentación - 24v .... y tal como lo velo la resistencia en paralelo con el zener en teoria no varía la potenia del zener pues este está a V cte y a corriente contsante debida a su propia resistencia. pero la resistencia en serie con el zener es la que disipa más potencia si la resistencia de carga es más pequeña.


----------



## elemental (Ago 29, 2006)

para mrdll:

Si quieres diodos que aguanten mucha corriente sácalos de fuentes conmutadas de ordenador. suelen venir 2 de 15 amperios cada uno, a veces ambos en el mismo encapsulado. Son de poca caída de tensión. Yo pose 6 en paralelo y me valió para hacer un rectificador para un soldador por arco electrico, que aun no se quemo . Habrán pasado unos 100A por ellos y poco se calentaron.


----------



## Nilfred (Ago 29, 2006)

Tiene razón elemental, en la simplificación del circuito se me fué la mano.
En definitiva lo que quiero lograr es un circuito simple que "destruya" un zener de 24v 1W, lo de la fuente de 36v era para diferenciar los 3 voltajes presentes en el circuito.

Está casi constestada mi pregunta, la corriente de zener se da por su propia resitencia interna, la resistencia en paralelo, cuanto mayor, menos consume y mas exige al zener; osea que el peor de los casos sería el de circuito abierto y no se va a quemar el zener así.

Entonces: ¿Como tengo que hacer para que el zener de 24v 1W disipe exactamente 1W?


----------



## Antonio el Bailarin (Sep 8, 2006)

Una cosa para el chico de los 100A.

¿Estas loco? Es broma, pero piensa en poner un MOSFET, ¿por que?
MOSFET= 0,2V*100A=20W !!!!
DIODO= 0,7*100A=70W !!!!

Tu eliges, yo solo te digo la solución comercial que usamos en alimentación,.


----------



## elemental (Sep 13, 2006)

hoola de nuevo. hacia tiempo que me habia perdido xdd. Pues tu mismo lo dices Nilfred si el peor de los casos es cuando no hay carga pues para saber que hacer para que el zener disipe 1W a 24v... tiens que su intensidad es: Iz = 1/24 A. Y como no hya carga ... esa intensidad es la misma que la que pasa por la resistencia en serie con el zener. Iz = Ir = (Valim-24)/R. 
De ahi sacas lo que quieres... cual sera tu V de alimentación máxima? por ejemplo si ussas un transformador de 24v alterna ... la maxina de continua es 24*1.41 .. (el 1.41 es raiz de 2).. ntonces tienes una V en continua de 33.84 V.. esa tensión aparece en el condensador de filtro de tu fuente cuando no hay nada coenctar a el... supon que el regulador de zener no chupa nada (aunq no hace) entonces en el habría esa tensión en el peor de los casos.. y tienes que tu resistencia adecuada para que el zener disipe 1W es:
(33.84V-24V)/R=1W/24V
... de ahi la sacas para esa tensión de alimentación. Luego cuando le pongas carga lo que sufrirá es la resistencia R no el zener... 
y si quieres calcular la potencia de la que debe ser esta resistencia para qie no se queme con la peor carga posible (cortocircuito) entonces haz como que no hay zener (esta en corto por la carga) y tienes que la potencia de la resistencia es: Vr^2/R dd Vr es = Valim: asiq la potencia que disipa la R es Pr=33.84V^2/R....
..Que yo sepa asi es como se diseña ese regulador primero calculas la R para que el zener no se queme  y luego pa potencia de R para que esta no se queme...


----------



## xande (Ene 2, 2007)

ola, tengo na duda. 
    tengo 3.3V apartir de 5V con un diodo zener de 3.3V e su resistor de protensión, pero la carga que yo voy alimentar partir de los 3.3V vai hasta 3.8A, puedo hacer eso?

imagen agregada

         Las cuentas:

                Rs = (Ven-Vz)/1.1*Imaximo que pedirá la carga= (5-3.3)/(1.1*4)=0.386

        Potencia del diodo zener = ((Ven-Vz)/Rs-Iminima que pedira la carga) * Vz

pero con mis cuentas me da P= ((5-3.3)/0.386-2.2) * 3.3=un valor negativo

valor negativo no puede ser?

  sorry por mi español, gracias


----------



## Esti (Ene 4, 2007)

Hola! Tengo un circuito muy simple formado por un puente de diodos y un supercondensador en paralelo con el. Quiero meter un diodo Zener para que la salida del circuito no supere nunca los 3,3 V ( el supercondensador, de 5.5 V, se va cargando ) y quisiera saber si debo conectarlo en serie o en paralelo con el supercondensador.
Espero vuestras respuestas.
Gracias. Un saludo.


----------



## Aristides (Ene 4, 2007)

El diodo de efecto zener, trabaja como un tope a la tensión especificada, en este caso si lo colocas en paralelo con el capacitor, en éste nunca habrá más de 3,3 volt.


----------



## Esti (Ene 4, 2007)

Otra cosa, el catodo debe ir conectado a la tension positiva del circuito, no??
Gracias por la ayuda.


----------



## eusko (Ene 4, 2007)

si


----------



## frezamu (Ene 12, 2007)

si vas a utilizar directamente la resistencia para esa potencia la resistencia devser de gran vatiage por lo menos unos 30 vatios lo mejor es utlizar un zener de unos 4 voltios con un transistor de potencia para generar los voltajes y las corrientes acuerdate de la caida del transistor que es de .7 voltios por eso el zener debe ser un poco mayor


----------



## tiopepe123 (Ene 12, 2007)

puedes utilizar un lm317T lo puedes calcular para que puedas regularlo con un simple potenciometro, esta protegido y te funcionara mucho mejor.
El encapsulado es del tipo to220 (similar a un 7805)


----------



## menduco (Jun 15, 2007)

hola, queria saber cual es la funcion principal de este diodo y para que se aplica
Por lo que yo se, van conectado en inverso y son de silicio y trabajan a una determinada tensión.
Si alguien puede aclararme esto, desde ya se los agradezco


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jun 15, 2007)

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diodo_Zener


----------



## menduco (Jun 15, 2007)

muy buena descripción, muchas gracias


----------



## hades_21 (Jun 23, 2007)

bueno el diodo zener puede trabajar como un regulador de voltaje si se polariza en la region inversa, pero si se polariza en region directa el trabajara como un diodo normal. es fundamental para colocarlos en circuitos de proteccion donde un pequeño incremento en la carga pudiera dañar algun componente este diodo regula esos aumentos y nos entregara constantemente la tension que queremos que unicamente sea suministrada.


----------



## biguel17 (Ago 22, 2007)

soy un estudiante de electronica de peru;  y estoy en examenes me podrian ayudar, tengo problemas sobre ejercicios basicos con diodo zener   me podrian explicar con ejemplos o algo por el estilo, agradeceria su ayuda


----------



## El nombre (Ago 22, 2007)

tengo un post en fuentes de alimentación que hacen un ejercicio. Falta una entraga que tengo lista para subir. El tema del zener quedó clara. Busca y... tan solo busca dice algo de fuente sin transformador 1A o algo asi.

Saludos


----------



## JV (Ago 22, 2007)

Otro vistazo al tema:

http://www.unicrom.com/Tut_diodozener_.asp
http://www.unicrom.com/Tut_reg_con_zener.asp

Saludos..


----------



## biguel17 (Ago 22, 2007)

Me han ayudado las páginas pero aun me queda una duda que en una página hablaban

http://www.politecnicovirtual.edu.co/Pagina%20Coordinacion%20CB/Fisica/7_2.html

¿ Cómo se halla el valor minimo ? (es el voltage que debe ser lo suficientemente grande para encender el diodo zener)

¿ Y  el valor maximo ?

Se agradece la ayuda prestada


----------



## vally (Ago 23, 2007)

Los puntos extremos de funcionamiento tienes que calcularlos pensando cómo funciona un zener:
- tensión mínima: el zener está en corte y justo antes de empezar a hacer la regulación, la tensión entre sus terminales es la Vz y la corriente que circula por él es 0A:
I=Vz/Rl -> V= Vz+I*R
- tensión máxima: el zener está en zona zener y la corriente que circula por él es la máxima que soporta Iz=Pz/Vz
IRL=Vz/Rl; I=Iz+Irl -> V=Vz+I*R

Es triste que con lo sencillo que es nos lo expliquen tan mal muchas veces nuestros queridos profesores.

Salu2


----------



## biguel17 (Ago 23, 2007)

sobre el voltage maximo me queda claro V=Vz+I*R
pero el voltage  minimo es la misma formula me parece confuso gracias por leer mi post 8)


----------



## vally (Ago 24, 2007)

Efectivamente en las dos la V=Vz+I*R salvo que la I en el caso de mínima es:
I=Iz+Irl=0+Vz/Rl = Vz/Rl (al no circular corriente por el diodo)

y en el de máxima

I=Iz+Irl=Pz/Vz+Vz/Rl  (al circular por el diodo la máxima corriente que soporta)


----------



## biguel17 (Ago 24, 2007)

gracias por  la ayuda  para resolver este tipo de ejecicios no se si alguien me pude explicar como regula la tensión el diodo zener ya que eh estado buscando y me resulta confuso entender los terminos que usan


----------



## javusko (Ene 8, 2008)

Buenas!

Una cuestión:

¿Puedo sustituir un diodo zener de 28V/1W por dos en paralelo de 28V/0.5W?

Gracias, un saludo.


----------



## Trick21 (Ene 8, 2008)

si se puede mientras que en apralelo solo esten lso diodos


na|------ DIODO---|
---|espaciooooooo|----- CIRCUITO...... 
na|----- DIODO ---|


espero que el diagrama se entienda!  

salu2


----------



## pepechip (Ene 10, 2008)

hola javusko 

en el enlace puesto por elvic creo que la cosa esta clara, pero por si acaso los pones en paralelo ponles en serie una pequeña resistencia.


----------



## mzoratti (Mar 3, 2008)

Estimados:
Alguien podria decirme 
como se calcula la resistencia limitadora de un regulador paralelo con diodo zener, y a que se refiere el parametro TEST CURRENT   que se se encuentra especificada  en las hoja de datos 


saludos

muchas gracias


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 3, 2008)

Hola.
Es la corriente necesaria para obtener el valor del voltaje nominal del Zener.
Mira esto tal vez te ayude un poco.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Leon Elec (Ene 16, 2009)

Hola a todos.

¿Se puede utilizar un diodo zener de 2V7 para obtener 2,5V? o ¿Se puede hacer lo mismo con un zener de 2V4?


----------



## pepechip (Ene 16, 2009)

Hemp dijo:
			
		

> Leon Elec dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



los diodos rectificadores normales tienen una caida entre 0,6 y 0,7v.
A tu pregunta de si puedes ponseguir 2,5v con un zener de 2,7v lo unico que puedes hacer es poner en paralelo a este 2 resistencias haciendo un divisor de tension, aunque esta tension te puede variar en funcion de la carga que pongas, puedes considerar que tienes 2,5v estabilizados pero con limitaciones.

con un diodo de 2,4 no puedes hacer esto.

Un  error muy frecuente al trabajar con diodos zener es no tener en cuenta la potencia de disipacion de este, ya que el diodo disipa la maxima potencia cuando no tiene ninguna carga conectada.


----------



## Leon Elec (Ene 17, 2009)

Muchas gracias a los dos por las respuestas.

Al zener lo voy a conectar en la entrada de +Vref para que me entregue 2.5V. Intentaría utilizar la resistencia haciendo un divisor de tensión pero si la carga me varía la tensión, no voy a poder calibrarlo con el tester.

Ni modo, tengo que conseguir un zener de 2V5 y listo.


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 17, 2009)

Hola.
El voltaje de un zéner no es exacto, está en función de la corriente que pasa por el diodo, si ves la hoja de datos de cualquier zéner, hay una corriente en la que se obtiene el voltaje nominal del zéner, y la corriente máxima está en función de la potencia del zéner.
Por ejemplo un zéner de 2.4V a 0.5 W, su corriente de prueba (test) es de 5mA, pero si aumentas esta corriente a una corriente  I<=(0.25W/2.4V) , el voltaje del zéner aumentará, dentro de un rango del 5%.
Como puedes ver es cuestión de probar.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Leon Elec (Ene 18, 2009)

Bueno, haré las pruebas haber que pasa. Muchas gracias elaficionado.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 19, 2009)

No se de que valor necesitas tu referencia, pero si buscas estabilidad mira el datasheet del *LM185* o este otro que es ajustable y también de buena estabilidad *TL431*


----------



## Leon Elec (Ene 20, 2009)

Estos diodos zener programables, parecen ser una buena solución. Jamás trabajé con ellos y estube leyendo el datasheet pero no lo entiendo mucho. Necesito tener 2,5V en la entrada de referencia del PIC.

Además, salen muy baratos, menos de $0,5 en Argentina. Por lo que parece una buena solución.

Muchas gracias Fogonazo.


----------



## ELIUSM (Ene 20, 2009)

Este tema tiene mucho que ver. No empieza _con los diodos Zener_ propiamente tal, pero después todo queda bien explicado. Sobre todo la ultima respuesta.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/diodos-protectores-entradas-pic-17573/

Saludos!


----------



## Leon Elec (Ene 20, 2009)

Muchas gracias por el enlace ELIUSM. Lo estoy leyendo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 21, 2009)

No conozco cuanta precisión necesitas , pero el 1N5222 es un zener de 2.5V, si lo polarizas con unos 20mA te dará una precisión aceptable.
El 1N4618 es de 2,7V, y lo puedes ajustar con un preset y una resistencia a tus 2.5V


----------



## Leon Elec (Ene 21, 2009)

Que buen dato Fogonazo. Ya me estoy descargando el datasheet para ver si me sirve.


----------



## mendek (Ago 17, 2009)

to tengo una duda acerca de este tema: por ejemplo cuando extraigo alun diodo zener de algun circuito no c de cuant es el voltaje que aguanta; com saber d cuanto voltaje es y de cuanta potencia?


----------



## Tacatomon (Ago 17, 2009)

mendek dijo:
			
		

> to tengo una duda acerca de este tema: por ejemplo cuando extraigo alun diodo zener de algun circuito no c de cuant es el voltaje que aguanta; com saber d cuanto voltaje es y de cuanta potencia?



Si tienes suerte y no se le ha borrado el codigo al diodo nomas lo buscas en google.


----------



## elaficionado (Ago 17, 2009)

Hola.

Para saber el valor del zéner debes tener una fuente de volltaje variable, por supuesto un multímetro.

Identificas cual es el ánodo y el catodo del zéner.

Armas un circuito muy simple, con la fuente variable, multímetro, una resistencia de 1K y el zéner.

Conectas la resistencia en serie con el diodo zéner, estos a su vez los conectas al fuente de voltaje (el diodo zénes debe estar polirizado inversamente) y pon en paralelo al zéner el voltímetro.
Pones la fuente de voltaje variable al menor voltaje la enciendes y miras cuanto mide el voltímetro, y vas aumentando de 1V en 1V hasta que la medida en el voltímetro casi no varíe a medida que aumentas el voltaje de la fuente y ese será el valor del diodo zéner.

Esto funciona si el voltaje del zéner es menor que el máximo voltaje de la fuente variable.

Si no tienes una fuente variable puedes usar una fuente de voltaje fijo y conectas un potenciómetro de 10K en serie con la resistencia y el zéner. pones el potenciómetro a su valor máximo y vas disminuyendo el valor y haces lo mismo como si fuese una fuente variable..

Como puedes ver el circuito es muy simple.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## israelyupi (Nov 14, 2009)

Saludos amigos del foro, tengo un pequeño problema con el diodo zener 1N4743A ya que no he podido calcular sus resistencia limitadora, me han salido tres valores distintos (360, 210 y 79 ohm) pero en los tres casos el diodo comenzo a largar un olor a quemado 

Los datos del circuito son:

VS: varia entre 20 y 30V
VZ: 13 V
RL: 1Kohm


----------



## zaiz (Nov 14, 2009)

Se te quema porque la potencia que disipa el zener se pasa.

Lo que necesitas en la carga son 13mA, pues RL=1K. Así que te recomiendo que utilices una r*esistencia limitadora de 1.2Kilohms* aprox. A 1/2 watt o 1/4 watt .


----------



## israelyupi (Nov 14, 2009)

ok muchas gracias, pero porque la rs seria tan alta, segun las formulas que yo me se no me dan mas de 500 ohm... ¿Cómo la cálculaste?

PD: Gracias por responder (Y)


----------



## zaiz (Nov 15, 2009)

*pruébalo y verás que funciona*.

Pues la calculé así como te dije arriba. 
Si tienes 30V de alimentación,1.2Kohm.

Esto sería *sólo* para el caso en que tuvieras 30V de alimentación y necesitaras 13mA en la carga.

-----------------------------------------------------------

Ahora que si el voltaje va a variar *entre 20V y 30V*, entonces la resistencia limitadora *debería ser como 560 ohms.*

*PERO NO MENOS DE 560 ohms a 1Watt*  El zener puede ser a 1/2 watt


de nada y saludos.


----------



## israelyupi (Nov 16, 2009)

ok muchas gracias


----------



## Cacho (Nov 18, 2009)

Date una vuelta _por este tema_ Israel.
Supongo que te va a servir con los zeners.

Saludos


----------



## israelyupi (Nov 18, 2009)

muchas gracias, esta interesante el tema


----------



## ArArgonath (Ene 23, 2010)

Hola soy nuevo, tengo el siguiente problema: Arme una fuente de poder con un diodo zener 7v5 en paralelo con el regulador 7805 y los demas capacitores de filtro. La probe con 9v de entrada y regulaba a 5 v todo bien, pero cuando le pongo 12v de entrada regula bien a 5v, pero se calienta MUCHISIMO el zener 7v5

Por favor necesito ayuda que alguien que sepa del tema me explique


----------



## ArArgonath (Ene 23, 2010)

Hola soy nuevo, tengo el siguiente problema: Arme una fuente de poder con un diodo zener 7v5 en paralelo con el regulador 7805 y los demas capacitores de filtro. La probe con 9v de entrada y regulaba a 5 v todo bien, pero cuando le pongo 12v de entrada regula bien a 5v, pero se calienta MUCHISIMO el zener 7v5

Por favor necesito ayuda que alguien que sepa del tema me explique


----------



## alexus (Ene 23, 2010)

en carga o en vacio? el 7805 te da 1 Ampere maximo, y el zener, unas centenas de mili´s...


----------



## alexus (Ene 23, 2010)

en carga o en vacio? el 7805 te da 1 Ampere maximo, y el zener, unas centenas de mili´s...


----------



## MrCarlos (Ene 24, 2010)

Hola ArArgonath

El diodo Zener se calienta porque estas haciendo circular demasiada corriente por él.
Cuando aplicas 12Vdc. Hay una caída de tensión en D1 De Aprox. 0.7V así que 12-0.7=11.3.
Este voltaje está en R1 así que circula por ella 11.3/4.7=2.4Amp y esta corriente es la que está calentando al diodo Zener.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## MrCarlos (Ene 24, 2010)

Hola ArArgonath

El diodo Zener se calienta porque estas haciendo circular demasiada corriente por él.
Cuando aplicas 12Vdc. Hay una caída de tensión en D1 De Aprox. 0.7V así que 12-0.7=11.3.
Este voltaje está en R1 así que circula por ella 11.3/4.7=2.4Amp y esta corriente es la que está calentando al diodo Zener.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## ArArgonath (Ene 24, 2010)

Gracias MrCarlos por la explicación detallada, tienes razon esa es muchisima corriente para el diodo zener, pero para el uso que le voy a dar con una pila de 9v y la fuente bastará para alimentar mis prototipos con microcontroladores en el protoboard sin que el diodo zener se caliente. Pero no se si sacarlo o poner en otro posicion? Si es que me puedes ayudar con el esquematico


----------



## ArArgonath (Ene 24, 2010)

Gracias MrCarlos por la explicación detallada, tienes razon esa es muchisima corriente para el diodo zener, pero para el uso que le voy a dar con una pila de 9v y la fuente bastará para alimentar mis prototipos con microcontroladores en el protoboard sin que el diodo zener se caliente. Pero no se si sacarlo o poner en otro posicion? Si es que me puedes ayudar con el esquematico


----------



## Roberto Calderón (Ene 24, 2010)

el diagrama te sirve para la aplicacion que quieres darle, solo tienes que eliminar ese zener y te funcionara perfecto, el problema es que estas alimentando el 7805 con 7.5v, el voltage regulado de por el zener , y por mas que quieras no superaras un vatio de potencia. no te preocupes por el 7805 el soporta voltages muy superiores a 9v. saludos espero te sea de ayuda


----------



## Roberto Calderón (Ene 24, 2010)

el diagrama te sirve para la aplicacion que quieres darle, solo tienes que eliminar ese zener y te funcionara perfecto, el problema es que estas alimentando el 7805 con 7.5v, el voltage regulado de por el zener , y por mas que quieras no superaras un vatio de potencia. no te preocupes por el 7805 el soporta voltages muy superiores a 9v. saludos espero te sea de ayuda


----------



## ArArgonath (Ene 24, 2010)

Ok entonces procederé a sacarle el zener del demonio XD


----------



## ArArgonath (Ene 24, 2010)

Ok entonces procederé a sacarle el zener del demonio XD


----------



## Roberto Calderón (Ene 24, 2010)

comenta tus resultados ok.


----------



## Roberto Calderón (Ene 24, 2010)

comenta tus resultados ok.


----------



## ArArgonath (Ene 26, 2010)

Gracias no he tenido ningun problema desde que quite el zener. funcionando de maravillas


----------



## ArArgonath (Ene 26, 2010)

Gracias no he tenido ningun problema desde que quite el zener. funcionando de maravillas


----------



## Serch (Mar 12, 2010)

Hola que tal. NO hay que decir que mis conocimientos en electronica son escasos..

Bueno, al grano.

Imaginamos que tenemos una entrada de DC de... 60V, por ejemplo. Y quiero obtener 14V con diodos.

Hay varias posibilidades, la primera es tener el 1N5244 y asunto resuelto, pero, y si no lo podemos comprar??

He visto que podemos usar dos diodos en serie. (en directa y en inversa)
En directa, podemos poner un 1N5233 (6V) y en directa otro como el 1N5237 (8.2) Bien, la suma son esos 14.2V que quiero. Peroooo, NO lo entiendo. Si hago el simil con una tubería de agua pienso. Tengo una tubería de 50 y le pongo una reduccion a 6, por el otro, NO puedo sacar nunca esos 8.2V. No si si me explico, a la salida del primer diodo ya tengo 6V, a la salida del 2º, pues la verdad, no se los voltios que puedo tener...

Tambien he visto la posibilidad de hacerlo en inversa, aqui, me pasa algo parecido. Si pongo un 1N5243 en directa y otro 5243 en inversa, NO entiendo como hacen: 13+0.7=13.7V. A la salida del primero ya tengo 13V, vale, y con 13V es suficiente para crear una corriente en el otro (que está en inversa) de 0.7V ? Por lo que he leido, casi toda la corriente generada en inversa (efecto de la temperatura y demas) es despreciable... no se, pero entonces, a la salida del 2º tendría sólo esos 0,7V, no??

Estoy mas que liado.

Y con mi mismo razonamiento, si pongo dos diodos en directa, a la salida del primero puedo tener 8,2V; entra en el 2º esos 8,2 pero me tendran que salir 6V, no??

A ver si alguien me lo puede aclarar.

Muchas Gracias.

Pongo el esquema que me han pasado.


----------



## Diego_eliasv (Mar 12, 2010)

Yo tampoco soy experto en el tema, pero cuando puedo siempre hago algo de electronica. Haber vamos por parte. No conozco la hoja de datos de esos diodos, pero te digo lo que puedo entender.

Necesitas obtener 14V a partir de 60V, lo primero que tenes que ver es que corriente necesitas suministar, para poder calcular la resistencia "limitadora" que va con los diodos. El diodo zener, trabaja en inverso, ya que todo el calculo se raliza en la zona negativa de la curva caracteristica, y de ahi en mas, en conjunto con la resistencia se hubica para que trabaje siempre en la zona de disparo, para que de esta manera, pueda "estabilizarte" la tension de salida, que para este caso, serian tus 14V. Y si, al colocar un doido en directo, lo unico que haces es "aumentar" en 0,7V aproximadamente la tension de salida, siempre y cuando tomes tu salida+ en la union entre la resistencia y el diodo.

Ahora, si colocas en inverso los 2 diodos, 6 y 8, obtenes 14, porque las caidas de tension se suman, hacete de la idea como su fuesen "baterias". Pero para que esto sea posible debes de hacerle circular una corriente para que trabajen adecuadamente, y eso depende, como lo dije mas arriba, de la resistencia que coloques, y de la corriente que consume el circuito a alimentar. Espero haberte aclarado el panorama, y no enredarte mas. Saludos.-


----------



## Serch (Mar 12, 2010)

Uff, entonces es casi lo contrario de como me lo han dicho...

Bueno, el circuito es para hacer un Regulador / Rectificador de motos, del alternador salen 3 cables que dan unos 50-60V en alterna y hay que pasarlos a unos 14V (para que se cargue la bateria)

Unos rusos han diseñado este circuito, que me consta que funciona porque ya se han montado en varias motos y les funciona bien. El problema es que donde vivo, la tienda de electronica NO tiene ese diodo de 14V, por lo que busco alternativas.

El circuito ruso es:




Diego, lo que me has explicado va en contra de lo que me han dibujado... No entiendo nada.

Lo único que sé, es que si pongo un diodo en inversa no pasaría la corriente, sólo pasa si lo pones en directa. Llego hasta aquí. Entonces, si ponemos dos, el primero en directa y el segundo en inversa, yo entiendo que NO habria corriente, puesto que pasaría por el primero pero al llegar al segundo éste estaría en inversa y no pasaría dicha corriente...


----------



## Mandrake (Mar 12, 2010)

Serch dijo:
			
		

> . . . Tambien he visto la posibilidad de hacerlo en inversa, aqui, me pasa algo parecido. Si pongo un 1N5243 en directa y otro 5243 en inversa, NO entiendo como hacen: 13+0.7=13.7V . . .



Esa configuracion se usa para limitar la amplitud (voltaje) en señales alternas: si la señal es positiva se limita a +13.7V; o cuando la señal es negativa, se limita a -13.7V.  Por ejemplo: para protejer la tarjeta de sonido del computador, algunos tecnicos colocan estas redes, a la entrada para evitarse dolores de cabeza en sus proyectos.

Con respecto al comentario de fontaneria, no entendi y no puedo darte una explicacion fisica a lo expresado.


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 12, 2010)

Y por que no lo haces con reguladores activos, en lugar de los diodos. Ten en cuenta que no vas a poder soportar mucha corriente.

Saludos!!!


----------



## Serch (Mar 13, 2010)

El no hacerlo con reguladores activos... pues no lo sé. Como he dicho antes es un diseño de unos rusos para la salida del alternador de las motos, y puedo dar fe que funciona.

Mi problema es conseguir ese diodo de 14V, por lo que me han dado unas posibilidades, pero como lo que quiero es aprender, quiero entender el por qué. Y aquí está el quid de mi pregunta.

Puedo entender que esta clase de diodos serán reguladores, (eso es que yo me imagino, que sean o no..) Entonces, aplicando mi lógica pienso.

Vale, es un diodo regulador, si le entra 50V (por ejemplo) saldrán 14 (con el diodo de 14)

Si se ponen dos en directa, tenemos 8.2V con el 1N5237 + 6V del 1N5233. Lo que NO entiendo es por qué se suman!! Yo veo que a la salida del primero (5237) ya tengo 8,2V, si éstos entran al segundo, me lo regularía a 6V, no??

Si se pone uno en directa y otro en inversa, como me han puesto, 1N5243 (13V). Con el primero en directa tendría una corriente de salida del diodo de 13V y esos 13V llegarían al segundo diodo en inversa, y segun pienso, como está en inversa, NO pasaría la corriente...

Seguro que NO estoy en lo cierto, por eso me gustaría que alguien me lo explicara...

Claro, a todo esto, NO se la función que hace el integrado ULN2003 hace (según veo en el datasheet es sacar 50V)

Muchas Gracias


----------



## jor1703 (Mar 14, 2010)

Hola amigo serch, tratare de explicarte lo que aqui pasa.

Primero debemos conocer el comportamiento de un diodo zener. Dicho diodo debe trabajar en polarizacion inversa para poder regular, pero debe asegurarse su regulacion mediante una resistencia limitadora Rs, esta resistencia debe ser tal que el diodo funcione en la region de ruptura, en todo el intervalo del voltaje de entrada (variacion de la fuente de entrada, Vs) y el intervalo de variaciones de la corriente de carga IL, esto por que como sabemos en electronica las fuentes de voltaje y las cargas reales siempre posee una variacion, tanto de voltaje como de corriente respectivamente, en un porcentaje dado. A continuacion coloco la curva caracteristica de un zener




Hola amigo serch, tratare de explicarte lo que aqui pasa.

Primero debemos conocer el comportamiento de un diodo zener. Dicho diodo debe trabajar en polarizacion inversa para poder regular, pero debe asegurarse su regulacion mediante una resistencia limitadora Rs, esta resistencia debe ser tal que el diodo funcione en la region de ruptura, en todo el intervalo del voltaje de entrada (variacion de la fuente de entrada, Vs) y el intervalo de variaciones de la corriente de carga IL, esto por que como sabemos en electronica las fuentes de voltaje y las cargas reales siempre posee una variacion, tanto de voltaje como de corriente respectivamente, en un porcentaje dado. A continuacion coloco la curva caracteristica de un zener





 Sin embargo, el diodo zener en polarizacion directa se comporta como un diodo comun, con una caida de 0.7V para un diodo de silicio. Tambien este posee un modelo para facilitar su analisis


Luego, basados en esto podemos analizar los circuitos con zener en serie e invertido que colocaste. El modelo ideal muestra al zener como una bateria con una resistencia zener interna, la cual despreciaremos en este analisis.



Independientemente de la fuente, la carga y Rs, en el segundo arreglo se va claramente que sumando los voltajes obtengo el voltaje deseado, Vsalida=8.2V+6V=14.2V, sin tener en cuenta la tolerancia de los zaner, la cual pude ser del 5% o 10%.

Para el tercer arreglo tenemos un zener plarizado en inversa, el cual posee una caida de 0.7V (zener de silicio), y el otro en polarizacion inversa y que se encuentra regulando el voltaje de entrad. Así pues, Vsalida=0.7V+13V=13.7V, que se aproxima al valor deseado (14V), por una diferencia de 0.3V. Todo esto, nuevamente, sin incluir las tolerancias de los zener en el analisis.

Espero haberte ayudado con tu duda.


----------



## Serch (Mar 15, 2010)

Muchas Gracias jor1703.

Lo que NO entiendo es porque se suman los potenciales.

Voy a intentar describir el funcionamiento, según YO, sé de sobra que mi planteamiento está mal, pero quiero saber el por qué!!

En el primer caso, pienso que a la salida de ese diodo tendré los 14V, sin problemas.

Si esto lo aplico al segundo ejemplo, puedo pensar que a la salida del primer diodo tengo 8.2V y esos 8.2V entran en el segundo diodo dejandome el sistema a 6V. Como en el primer caso, no?? Si tengo una corriente de entrada de 8.2V y entra por un diodo de 6V, pues me saldrán 6V, no??

Y si lo aplico al tercer esquema, ya es cuando mato todo el invento. Para mi, llegan esos 50V, entran al primer diodo que lo transforma a 13V y luego, esos 13V "entran" en un diodo que está en inversa; al estar en inversa se supone que NO conduce la corriente, no?? (bueno, tal vez deje pasar un poquito de corriente, vale, por el efecto de la temperatura y demás. y supongo que serían unos 0.7V; por eso, a mi entender, a la salida del segundo diodo (en inversa) tendría sólo unos 0.7V.

Espero que me ayudes a comprender esto.

Muchas Gracias!!


----------



## jor1703 (Mar 15, 2010)

Amigo serch, los potenciales se suma por que los diodos zener se comportan como una fuente de tension en DC. Para el segundo caso en donde los zener estan en serie, estos se comportan como reguladores, recuerda que los zener estan fabricados para trabajar en la zona de ruptura (mira la figura 1 que coloque) y por lo tanto tienen la capacidad de dejar pasar una corriente Iz (llamada corriente de zener) asi esten polarizados en inversa, que es todo lo contrario a un diodo rectificador como el 1N4001 que cuando estan polarizados en inversa no dejan pasar corriente (diodo ideal).

La caida de tension de un diodo zener polarizado en inversa, es su voltaje de regulacion zener Vz. Pero para un diodo rectificador 1N4001, cuando esta en inversa se comporta como un circuito abierto (diodo ideal, para un diodo real existe una pequeña corriente de fuga del orden de 0.05uA). Pero cuando el diodo 1N4001 (o cualquer otro) trabaja en polarizacion directa, presenta una caida de tension de 0.7V, la cual se puede modelar "como" una fuente de tension en DC.

Lo quiero es que comprendas que los diodos zener y los diodos rectificadores no trabajan de igual forma cuando estan polarizados en inversa.

Sin embargo, ambos diodos se comportan de la misma manera cuando trabajan en polarizacion directa, puesto que los dos poseen un voltaje de umbral de 0.7V. 

Así pues, en el segundo caso poseo dos fuentes de voltaje en DC en serie la cuales son los voltajes de regulacion de los zener 6V y 8.2V .

En el tercer caso vemos un zener trabajando en polarizacion directa, el cual NO regula sino que se comporta como un diodo rectificador normal con una tension (voltaje de umbral) de 0.7V. Miestras que el otro zener, que esta polarizado en inversa, SI esta regulando, por que esta polarizado en inversa con una tension DC de 13V. Además, si tu quieres puedes reemplazar el diodo zener que esta en directa por cualquier diodo rectificador que posea las caracteristicas de voltaje y corriente adecuada.

giuate mejor con la imagen. No dudes en preguntar.




			
				Serch dijo:
			
		

> Si tengo una corriente de entrada de 8.2V y entra por un diodo de 6V, pues me saldrán 6V, no??


 
Querras decir "si tengo un voltaje de entrada", la corriente no se expresa en Volt sino en amperes


----------



## Serch (Mar 15, 2010)

Ahhhh!!!!

Ahora Si que lo entiendo.

Mi primer fallo, yo creía que la corriente iba al contrario de como lo has dibujado, por eso, siempre he puesto que en el segundo caso teníamos dos diodos en directa.... En el tercer caso, pues no había problema, por que uno es en directa y el otro en inversa, pero los valores ... si q cambian....

Vale.

Entiendo que los diodos zener se comportan como una batería (para hacerlo fácil)

Entiendo que los diodos que tengo son diodos zener (no rectificadores). Cuando un diodo zener está en directa produce una ddp de unos 0.7V; si está en inversa nos regula a la tension de regularización (Vz). Un diodo rectificador, si está en directa tambien presenta una ddp de unos 0.7V y si está en inversa NO es como si tuviéramos un interruptor abierto (no circula corriente)

ENtonces, por lo que veo en el esquema, la corriente circula del + al -, verdad?? 

Me podrías explicar el resto del circuito para que lo entienda?? Me gustaría saber que hace cada cosa... (sobretodo los triacs, los bta26 y el integrado ULN2003)

Y tambien tengo otra duda, es sobre el rectificador. El 36MT60 es un rectificador de AC a DC, no tendría pues, a su salida los 60V que genera el alternador?? Te lo pregunto porque a la salida, le salen ya los cables con los 14V ya regulados... Es decir, parte de la corriente, no saldría directamente por los cables azul y rojo sin tener que atravesar el circuito??

Muchísimas gracias!!!

EDITO. Otra cosa que no me queda muy clara. Has dicho que los diodos, cuando trabajan en directa tienen una ddp de 0.7V (o seo entiendo) Pero este potencial, no cae?? sube?? No sé, estoy imaginado que con un transformador que me saque 5V en DC, con poner una batería de diodos en directa puedo tener.... 24V, por ejemplo. No tiene sentido no??


----------



## Kimus (Mar 19, 2010)

Wenas a todos, queria comentar que tengo un problema con un ejercicio de diodos Zener, ya que no se cuando este se encuentra en ON(directa) OFF(inversa) o Zener.

En principio creo que se calcula la deiferencia de potencial y despues se iguala a -Vz. Pero en el siguiente ejercicio, hago eso y no sale. Me podrias porfavor aclarar cuando se encuentra en un estado o en otro.

Aqui os dejo un ejercicio de ejemplo.

*Vz=5*



Muchas gracias por todo, un saludo.


----------



## antiworldx (Mar 19, 2010)

Se supone que no debemos hacer tu tarea, pero si aprueban los moderadores tu pregunta, con gusto te dare las pistas que necesitas.


----------



## pablofunes90 (Mar 19, 2010)

existen simuladores de circuitos.. yo uso proteus, livewire etc.
pone en marcha el cerebro


----------



## Kimus (Mar 19, 2010)

Yo lo que quiero entender es cuando un diodo zener esta trabajando en zener, off, o on.
Eso me podeis ayudar??

A ver, por lo que yo he entendido, si tomamos el culo del diodo como parte positiva y la ralla como negativa. Cuando la diferencia de potencial sea mas pequeña que -Vz esta en zener. Cuando es mayor pero mas pequeña que zero esta en Off y cuando es mayor que zero esta en ON???
puede ser ??


----------



## antiworldx (Mar 19, 2010)

cuando el diodo se polariza en directa...
el voltaje de encendido o en el que empieza a conducir es por convencion 0.7V
cuando se polariza en inversa..
El voltaje de conduccion es precisamente el voltaje zenner.


----------



## postor (Mar 19, 2010)

Hola, hay varias formas de poner un zener.
1.- si lo colocas directamente es decir de anodo a catodo se comportara como un diodo comun.
2.-si lo colocas inversamente es decir anodo(a tierra) y catodo(v post.)al voltaje que deseas regular se comportara como zener dependiendo el voltaje de el zener. Ej: si tienes una fuente o bateria y pones una resistencia 1k a post. y despues pones tu zener de la otra punta de la resist a tierra estara configurado inversamente, pues si este voltaje es mayor que el zener este solo te dara el voltaje de el zener(on), pero si el voltaje de la fuente es menor al de el zener te dara el voltaje de la fuente(off) es decir el zener puede regular siempre y cuando el voltaje a regular sea mayor al de la fabricacion del zener limitandolo con una ressistencia claro.
3.-es poner el zener en serie con la fuente y colocado inversamente solo te dejara pasar el voltaje siempre que el voltaje circulante sea mayor que el del zener. 
Esas son las que conozco.


----------



## samgut (Jun 11, 2010)

Hola!!
Necesito un poco de su ayuda, por favor...
Estoy descifrando un circuito de una maquina, y en una parte tengo la configuración de diodos que muestro en la figura... pero no entiendo su fin!!, para que sirve??

En un principio creí que esos diodos eran Zener, pero después de mirarlos bien y jugar un poco con ellos, me fije en su número, que es el *1N4148*. Por lo que he leido, supe que son diodos ultra rápidos, pero aqui también tengo dudas, son diodos normales o zener??

Además, no encuentro el sentido de que sean diodos tan rápidos, si la máquina utiliza la frecuencia de la red, que son 50 Hz.

Espero sus respuestas!! 

Gracias, saludos


----------



## algp (Jun 11, 2010)

1N4148 no es un diodo ultrarapido. Es un diodo de silicio bastante comun de uso general como diodo de señal... ( poca intensidad de corriente - max 300mA ).

No es un diodo zener, aunque el diagrama que muestras usa simbolo de diodo zener.... si el codigo es realmente 1N4148... no es diodo zener....

Lo que muestras son dos diodos en anti-paralelo. Usualmente se usa esa configuracion para limitar una señal de entrada al valor maximo de la tension umbral de los diodos ( alrededor de 0.7V ). Sin embargo sin ver el diagrama completo ( o al menos parte del mismo ) es imposible adivinar que funcion cumplen esos diodos en tu circuito especifico.


----------



## HADES (Jun 11, 2010)

Unos didos rapidos con x ejemplo los 1N914 son diodo rapido les adjunto un link para que lo comprueben:
http://www.nteinc.com/specs/500to599/pdf/nte519.pdf

 salu2!

SONIUS


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 11, 2010)

General Semiconductor los clasifica como Fast Switching diodes... Así que sí son rápidos...

Saludos!!!


----------



## su35 (Jun 12, 2010)

por la configuracion  del esquema infiero que estan de proteccion.


----------



## samgut (Jun 14, 2010)

Hola.

Gracias a todos por sus respuestas. Pero aún tengo algunas preguntas.
Encontré estos datasheet, 

http://www.datasheetcatalog.com/datasheets_pdf/1/N/4/1/1N4148.shtml

donde el diodo que sale de ejemplo se parece al que tengo. Lo que pasa es que como es un diodo naranjo y de vidrio, yo pensaba que era Zener. Pero podría alguien confirmarme si es Zener o un diodo normal??

Yo en el diagrama los dibujé como zener porque son naranjos, pero en realidad no estoy seguro de que tipo de diodos se tratan.

Me gustaría saber también, ¿Cual es la virtud de que los diodos sean ultra rápidos?

Adjunto una figura un poco más amplia del sistema que estoy analizando. Los puntos suspensivos indican que más allá sigue el circuito pero creo que no es necesario dibujar más.

Me pueden ayudar a descifrar este circuito?? Porqué es de protección??

Gracias de antemano,
Saludos

Samuel G


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 14, 2010)

samgut dijo:
			
		

> ...donde el diodo que sale de ejemplo se parece al que tengo. Lo que pasa es que como es un diodo naranjo y de vidrio, yo pensaba que era Zener. Pero podría alguien confirmarme si es Zener o un diodo normal??


Sin el código o algunas pruebas no se pueden diferenciar.


> Yo en el diagrama los dibujé como zener porque son naranjos, pero en realidad no estoy seguro de que tipo de diodos se tratan.
> 
> Me gustaría saber también, ¿Cual es la virtud de que los diodos sean ultra rápidos?


Los diodos rápidos o ultra rápidos poseen un muy bajo tiempo de recuperación, es decir que pasan al estado de NO conducción en menos tiempo que un diodo común.


> Adjunto una figura un poco más amplia del sistema que estoy analizando. Los puntos suspensivos indican que más allá sigue el circuito pero creo que no es necesario dibujar más.
> Me pueden ayudar a descifrar este circuito?? Porqué es de protección??...


Ese es un circuito típico de recorte, cualquier tensión de valor superior al umbral de conducción de los diodos (Unos 700mV aproximadamente) se ve "Cortocircuitada" por ellos, sea positiva, negativa o alterna. Esto sirve para limitar y/o proteger una entrada sensible que podría deteriorarse si recibe una tensión mayor a la que puede soportar.


----------



## samgut (Jun 14, 2010)

Muchas gracias Fogonazo, me has aclarado bastante la película.
Gracias a los demás también por sus respuestas.

Saludos!!


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 14, 2010)

samgut dijo:
			
		

> Muchas gracias Fogonazo, me has aclarado bastante la película.
> Gracias a los demás también por sus respuestas.
> 
> Saludos!!


De nada             .


----------



## su35 (Jun 15, 2010)

me gustaría ver el circuito completo no se por que tanto misterio con el mismo pero bueno he visto las características del dichoso diodo y veo que es un diodo de frecuencia, no es diodo zener es de frecuencia como ya te dije es posible no lose que estés trabajando con frecuencias altas y por eso necesitas este tipo de diodos la diferencia con los demás diodos es que tiene una rápida recuperación de trabajo.
por ejemplo no es lo mismo que suichee a 60 herz que a 10,000 herz si no fuera de alta velocidad el diodo se calentaría y por ende se destruiría. espero te sirva.


----------



## Felix Juan (Jun 15, 2010)

samgut dijo:
			
		

> Lo que pasa es que como es un diodo naranjo y de vidrio, yo pensaba que era Zener. Pero podría alguien confirmarme si es Zener o un diodo normal??


 
Me hace mucha gracia que pienses que es zener porque es naranjo. La mayoría de zener que yo he utilizado son azules. Sabemos que no importa el color de la piel .

El 1N4148 será el diodo más común que existe, no es zener y sí es rapidillo. Pero sobre todo es muy barato, por eso se utiliza en cualquier sitio que haya que poner un diodo de silicio de poca potencia.

Habría que ver el circuito completo, pero por lo que dices a mi sugiere un circuito de detección de paso por cero. Es decir, un circuito que sirve para detectar cuándo el semiciclo de la onda pasa por el punto cero. Si el circuito que sigue es un amplificador/comparador o, mejor, un disparador smitch lo más probable es que sea eso. Estos circuitos se usan para muchas cosas:

- Sincronizar una regulación con tiristores o triacs.

- Usarlo de base de tiempos para un reloj (la red electrica tiene una frecuencia muy estable, al menos en España)

- Usarlo en relés estáticos para realizar la conexión en el paso por cero y evitar picos de intensidad.

- etc.

A ver si te sirve. Ya nos contarás cuando lo resuelvas.


----------



## samgut (Jun 24, 2010)

Hola. Gracias por su interés.
El circuito no tiene ningún misterio, el problema es que me da flojera dibujarlo entero 
Basicamente lo que hace este equipo es medir la distancia a la cual se encuentra un metal, para esto cuenta con dos sensores inductivos.
Todo el circuiterio "me parece" que es para comparar ambas señales (las recogidas por los sensores). Luego, se muestra la diferencia de posiciones en un medidor análogo (tipo cero central).
Creo que aún me falta conocimiento para descifrarlo claramente.
Gracias por sus respuestas, saludos!!


----------



## HADES (Jun 24, 2010)

samgut dijo:
			
		

> Hola. Gracias por su interés.
> El circuito no tiene ningún misterio, el problema es que me da flojera dibujarlo entero
> Basicamente lo que hace este equipo es medir la distancia a la cual se encuentra un metal, para esto cuenta con dos sensores inductivos.
> Todo el circuiterio "me parece" que es para comparar ambas señales (las recogidas por los sensores). Luego, se muestra la diferencia de posiciones en un medidor análogo (tipo cero central).
> ...




mmm no lo se tal vez para vos no sea un misterio como dijo alguien en su firma por ahi:

"no todos ignoramos las mismas cosas" por lo que tampoco somos adivinos igual si no pones el diagrama esquematico veo dificil poder saber de que hablas y asi mismo cual sera el problema en tu circuito y ademas si a ti te da flojera subirlo mucho menos lo vamos a hacer nosotros ni fueramso adivinos con nuestra bolita de cristal:






pero siempre tene muy en serio y en cuenta que:


----------



## arielj (Ago 19, 2010)

Hola!
Estoy estudiando electronica en mi colegio y recien voy por el primer año, la clase pasada emepzamos a dar diodo zener pero no entiendo bien. podrian decirme cuales son las formulas y como funciona este diodo, por favor? Por lo que sé, el diodo Zener se pone en paralelo con la carga y en inversa. Si me pueden ayudar con mi pregunta se lo agradezco mucho


----------



## Elizabeth Bathory (Ago 19, 2010)

Hola Ariel..
Los zener polarizados directamente se comportan como los diodos comunes de rectificacion, que son los que conducen por el anodo y bloquean la conduccion por el catodo. Los zener que se polarizan inversamente son diodos que se comportan como reguladores de tension.. solo permiten circular corriente hasta que alcancen un voltaje zener determinado.. por ejemplo puede ser 12v o 7v etc.. una vez lleguen a este voltaje se mantiene en ese valor. 

ah otra cosita.. los zener polarizados inversamente.. tienen una circulacion de corriente muy minima.. casi insignificante.. se le dice corriente de fuga.

Una aplicacion comun de los zener es usarlos en estabilizadores de corrientes.. esos que usas para la PC.. o tambien en fuentes.


----------



## fernandob (Ago 19, 2010)

che ariel , los DZ no se ponen en paralelo ni en serie , se ponen como vos queres, igual que todo esto de la electronica.
es como ls mis ladrillos :
haces lo que queres.

lo qu etenes que saber es como funciona.
son piecitas que se comportan de determinda forma, una vez que lo comprendes vos veras en que lo usas.
y cuando alguien te cuente una aplicacion la comprenderas.

si ya tenes una fuente variable hace el circuito que el profesor te dio:
+ v ...............resistencia .................Dz ...............masa,.


luego dalo vuelta al DZ .


----------



## elaficionado (Ago 19, 2010)

Hola.

Tal vez esto te puede servir.
Ver el archivo adjunto 15834

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## lukatosh (Nov 22, 2010)

...Buenas!! la verdad vengo con unas dudas tremendas desde la universidad. tube un certamen de electronica y aparecio un ejercicio desgraciado que no lo pude hacer, cuando lo lei quede plop... intente pero segun me dijeron estaba bien complicado.. me gustaria si alguien pudiese echarme una manito a resolver el ejercicio 

Adjunto una fotografia del problema y he aqui el enunciado:

Para el circuito de la figura1, donde Dz es un diodo zener con Vz igual a 5V y potencia maxima igual a 1 W y R1 una carga variable de potencia maxima igual a 0.5 mW y minima igual a 0.1 mW Cf ha sido diseñada de tal forma que la diferencia entre la tension minima y maxima en este elemento es de un 20% del valor maximo. Considere los Diodos Ideales.

Calcular: El valor de Rz usando la maxima corriente del Zener
Calcular: Potencia Discipada en Rz
Calcular la tension de D5 y D6 para un ciclo de la fuente de alimentacion.

Bueno desde ya muchas gracias a los que pasen por aqui y al que pueda contra el ejercicio jeje  Se paso!!


----------



## fernandob (Nov 22, 2010)

pero...para que sirven d5 y d6 ??????


----------



## zaiz (Nov 22, 2010)

lukatosh, no creo que te vayan a permitir hacer la pregunta como la haces, pues pides *que te resuelvan* el ejercicio sin esforzarte tú.

Por otro lado, a mí me gustaría una sección para plantear problemas teóricos y que se expusieran las soluciones, de manera que muchos puedan aprender y/o practicar.

Cosa que dudo mucho que se vaya a permitir en el foro.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 22, 2010)

fernandob dijo:
			
		

> pero...para que sirven d5 y d6 ??????



¿ Para tapar 4 agujeros que tenía la PCB. ?


----------



## lukatosh (Nov 22, 2010)

estimados.... pido disculpas si en algo he pasado a llevar las reglas del foro. 

y lo planteado fue simple: No pude hacer el ejercicio en el certamen, por lo que zaiz estas equivocado... estube 1 hora pensando, rallando la hoja dandole vueltas y vueltas pero no pude dar con la solucion que me dejara tranquilo porlomenos.

Si alguien me puede echar una manito y resolverlo o indicarme como dar con la solucion correcta bucha que se los agradeceria


----------



## elaficionado (Nov 22, 2010)

Hola.

Por el zéner pasa la corriente máxima sí, la corriente de carga es mínima (0.1mW), y el voltaje es el máximo.
El voltaje en D5 y D6 es igual al voltaje alterno de entrada.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## fernandob (Nov 22, 2010)

Hola mira, yo no te voy a poner la respuesta, ni leere lso valore suqe pusiste.

pero si te pondre como funciona eso , para que lo piesnese un poco y lo resuelvas solo.
la Rz esta para limitar la corriente que va a circular por el resto, que es la rama de Rl y el Dz que estan en //.
vos tenes una carga (este esquema es siempre para cosas de poco consumo) RL y queres que su tension no supere un valor , llamemoslo Vz , bueno, pues como sabes el Dz funciona como te enseñaron en el colegio, asiq ue le pones un Dz en // y digamso que listo.
pero ojo........
si el Dz es de 6v y la fuente entrega 15v que pasara ??? el Dz conduce y se hace un corto.
por eso debe ir la Rz .

ahora bien, que valores para cada cosa ????
es .......ademas de saber la cosa teorica , como un rompecabezas, o un crucigrama, lo pimero es poner en el papel lso datos que si podes saber, y luego ves que es lo que te queda sin saber.

si tu Dz es de 1w por decir algo uno que tiene practica dira : lo uso como maximo con 0,5w reales, para no tenerlo todo el dia caliente como adolescente en colegio mixto.
en ese caso sabras cual sera la corriente maxima de el Dz :
0,5w / 6v 
y luego con esa corriente sacas el valor de Rz , ya qu een esa Rz caeran los voltiso de la fuente menos Vz .

bueno, asi vas armadno el rompecabezas, siempre entendiendo que hace el circuito , sino vas muerto.

pero hay otra cosa, vos hablaste de potencia de la carga, que consumia poco , algo de mW (mili watts).
bueno, fijate que lso valores que calculamso fueron en funcion de que el Dz disipe 0,5w ........pero ......bien podriamos calcularlo para que el DZ disipe solo 0,1w , o menos.
asi se calienta menos.
que cambia??? 
el valor de la Rz y el consumo de corriente.

mira, no te olvides de el comienzo de el uso de un Dz , o sea de un esquema de esos que vos pusiste:
es un circuito serie, ese es el comienzo :
Rz y RL estan en serie, analiza eso.
si RL fuese fija y la Vcc tambien no necesitarias de el Dz

analiza eso y fijate si podes seguir.

saludos 


edit: debe haber webs con explicacion clara de el tema de dz., si dejas de pensar en "como resuelvo el probekma" 
y pasas a obsesionarte con :
"quiero entender como usar un Dz"
veras que te sera mas fructifero


----------



## lukatosh (Nov 22, 2010)

Eso.. ejaleh! con respuestas asi se construye este foro...

gracias!!


----------



## KarlosDC23 (Nov 23, 2010)

mmm, lindo circuito 

Creo que a estas alturas, ya sabemos para que sirven los diodos D1 al D4... y que con el condensador C1 se logra hacer una mini.fuente.DC

Como sabemos, el diodo zener colocado inversamente, proporciona una tension de salida fija, pero que no consuma mucha corriente. Para que no llegue toda la tension DC al diodo, se coloca la resistencia Rz antes del Dz para limitar toda esa tension junto con una gran corriente (para que asi el diodo no rompa su roptura y empieze a conducir...)
Los calculos, bueno, creo que estan mejor que explicados, y espero que resuelvas con exito este problema

saludos!!


----------



## fernandob (Nov 23, 2010)

si, si........pero y D5 y D6 ????

se colaron en la fiesta o es como dice fogonazo ????


----------



## pipa09 (Nov 23, 2010)

En la rectificacion trifasica no se utlizan 6 diodos? pero tampoco se conectan como estan en el digrama!  Ni siquiera el uator del post sabe porque estan esos diodos ahi?


----------



## zaiz (Nov 23, 2010)

lukatosh dijo:
			
		

> zaiz estas equivocado...



No te sulfures 
Yo sólo mencioné lo que he leído.

Si lees bien mi respuesta, dije:


			
				zaiz dijo:
			
		

> *a mí me gustaría una sección para plantear problemas teóricos y que se  expusieran las soluciones, de manera que muchos puedan aprender y/o  practicar.*



Algunas veces me ha pasado que me meto en un tema a plantear una solución y después de estar media hora exponiendo lo que creo, resulta que mandan el tema a moderación porque al moderador no le pareció *la pregunta o el título del tema*.

Para mí al contrario, me gusta este tipo de temas donde se puede analizar y aprender más.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandob (Nov 23, 2010)

zaiz lo que vos pones es lo mejor  100% 
ya hay paginas con teoria bastante y generica.
pero es l mas interesante tratar otros temas de lso miles que se pueden tratar.
la cosa es que lo cuestionable es cuando empieza con un piola que quiere que le hagan la tarea.
pero si vos o alguien inicia un tema de teoria sera (estoy 100% seguro) bien venido en el foro.
nada de ambiciones tipo "voy a hacer un tuto" que luego queda en el camino ya que ccada quien tiene sus obligaciones.
pero discutir un tema teorico.........es electronica eso 100% .
no vas a tener ningun problema de moderacion, quizas el problema sea :
1 -- o que entre poca gente por que se vuelva demasiado teorico y matematico , y mas ahora que estan con el latex estos chicos medio pervertidos 
2 -- que entren algunos a discutir acerca de quien tiene el capacitor mas grande y que mi explicacion es mejor que la tuya .
3 -- que vengan los niños con los baldes de arena .

la 2 es la mas fastidiante , las otras ,se manejan.

pero dale nomas , si ves que atraes a algunos de los maestros la cosa se pondra valiosa.


----------



## zaiz (Nov 24, 2010)

qué bueno que no sólo a mí se me ocurre eso, fernandob.

Y tienes mucha razón en los tres puntos negativos que planteas. Y efectivamente a esos pequeños reisgos se expone quien abre un tema teórico para discusión.

Yo nunca he abierto un solo hilo o tema. Más bien me gusta participar a veces y en algunos pocos lo he hecho, unas veces comentando y otras tratando de contestar, sobre todo unos que me han parecido interesantes en cuanto al planteamiento. Pero en ocasiones después de hacer algún esfuerzo, pequeño o mediano para contestar, me he encontrado con lo que digo arriba, lo que resulta un tanto desmotivante. Pero es algo que no veo de forma dramática, simplemente me dispongo a seguir las reglas del juego. Obviamente tratando de no tirar esfuerzo que luego resulte inútil.

Y es bueno saber que hay disposición para escuchar las inquietudes que a uno le surjan, eso es como dices lo mejor. 

Gracias y saludos.


----------



## lukatosh (Nov 25, 2010)

Muchas gracias por su respuesta... la verdad andube bastante bien en el desarrollo el unico gran problema fue que nose en que pensaba cuando multiplique los 16v por raiz de dos!...cueck!

muchas gracias por su ayuda... nose si sera necesario que plantee la respuesta sino se puede dar por cerrado este tema.


----------



## andrespavas (Sep 7, 2011)

Hola compañeros:
Me surge una duda acerca de un diodo zener de referencia 1N4733A

Datasheet: http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/comchip/1N4763A.pdf

Según el datasheet el voltaje zener es de 5.1V.
Entonces solamente cuando el diodo llegue a 5.1 se encenderá y comenzara a regular en ese voltaje  . El zener no me va entregar un valor mas alto de su voltaje zener o si?
De ser así, cuando sobre pase la potencia máxima que admite el zener lo voy a quemar, cierto?

Espero puedan ayudarme con esta duda.
Muchas gracias a todos


----------



## armandolopezmx (Sep 7, 2011)

asi es...
si sobrepasas el voltaje maximo. lo quemas
si le demandas mas amps de los diseñado lo quemas..  hay zener de 0.5 amps  1 ampere. y de 2 amperes. por lo menos de los que yo he comprado..
saludos.


----------



## KarlosDC23 (Sep 7, 2011)

Los diodos zener son buenos fijadores de voltaje siempre y cuando no sobrepases su corriente maxima. Para ello se coloca siempre una resistencia para limitar la corriente (en tu caso solo se deberian pasar 49mA).

saludos!!


----------



## Eduardo (Sep 7, 2011)

andrespavas dijo:


> Según el datasheet el voltaje zener es de 5.1V.
> Entonces solamente cuando el diodo llegue a 5.1 se encenderá y comenzara a regular en ese voltaje  .


Esta escrito en el mismo datasheet. 
Si en la columna de Nominal Zener Voltage te escriben (note 2) es porque en la nota2 hay algo relacionado --> 5.1V es la tension en el zener cuando le circulan 49mA (Izt).


> El zener no me va entregar un valor mas alto de su voltaje zener o si?


Si, aunque dentro de un margen chico que podes estimar con el dato de la impedancia del zener.


> De ser así, cuando sobre pase la potencia máxima que admite el zener lo voy a quemar, cierto?


Es triste decirlo pero si... se va a quemar.


----------



## andrespavas (Sep 7, 2011)

Eduardo dijo:


> Si, aunque dentro de un margen chico que podes estimar con el dato de la impedancia del zener.



Osea que me va a regular un poco mas por encima, esto sería como la margen de error que tiene el zener???
Si me regula un poco mas, estaríamos hablando en una escala de mV???


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Sep 7, 2011)

armandolopezmx dijo:


> asi es...
> si sobrepasas el voltaje maximo. lo quemas
> si le demandas mas amps de los diseñado lo quemas..  hay zener de 0.5 amps  1 ampere. y de 2 amperes. por lo menos de los que yo he comprado..
> saludos.



Amigo, los diodos ZENER se especifican por POTENCIA y VOLTAJE, la Imax. se calcula en base a la Pmax. admisible.


----------



## Eduardo (Sep 7, 2011)

andrespavas dijo:


> Osea que me va a regular un poco mas por encima, esto sería como la margen de error que tiene el zener???


No es un margen de error, es el comportamiento propio del zener. El no tiene la culpa que la gente crea que es un elemento magico que clava la tension en el valor nominal.


> Si me regula un poco mas, estaríamos hablando en una escala de mV???


Leer el datasheet no prolonga la vida pero la hace mas agradable eliminando dudas.
--> Si te especifican 5.1V @ 49mA y en ese punto zc = 10Ω , por cada 10mA de diferencia te variara el voltaje 0.1V  (esto es para dimensionar, porque la relacion no es lineal)


----------



## Mandrake (Sep 8, 2011)

Recuerde que: los zener son diodos, y su comportamiento de voltaje vs corriente no es lineal, consulte el datasheet y haga pruebas, para comprobar que su comportamiento sera el deseado.


----------



## armandolopezmx (Sep 8, 2011)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Amigo, los diodos ZENER se especifican por POTENCIA y VOLTAJE, la Imax. se calcula en base a la Pmax. admisible.




tienes razon....
lso compro de 1/2 watts   1 watts   2 watts


----------



## Scooter (Sep 8, 2011)

Si necesitas un zener de mas de 1/4W mejor usa un regulador integrado de la tensión que necesites.
Seguramente será mas barato, y mas eficiente seguro


----------



## oaco (Sep 8, 2011)

hola , me gustaria saber que valor de resisencia , su potencia y valor de potencia del diodo zener necesito 
si mi voltaje de entrada es de 54 v y mi corriente es 12 A para que mi salida sea de 12v y unos 300mA


----------



## Pablet (Sep 8, 2011)

hola oaco. porque quieres utilizar un zener? para tanta reducción y tanta potencia un zener no te vale, lo mejor en tu caso es una fuente conmutada porque ni un regulador lineal te sopora tanta tensión a la entrada. debes pensar otra cosa. ¿cual es su aplicacion?
un saludo


----------



## oaco (Sep 8, 2011)

mira quiero alimentar un 555 a 12 volts pero me piden utilizar un rectificador que me da entre 48-54V y 12A pero me piden utilizar el menor y mas barato material entonces pense que la mejor opcion era utilizar un zener. puse una resistencia de 22k al zener de 12v 1w y se supone que me reduce el voltaje a 12 pero al alimentar el 555 se me quemo


----------



## Pablet (Sep 8, 2011)

y porque no utilizas un lm317 ajustado con una resistencia a 12 voltios? eso no se quemaría, disiparia bastante potencia pero no se quemaría.
un saludo


----------



## tinchusbest (Sep 8, 2011)

hay um lm317K que soporta altas tensiones,ese te sirve,tambien podes poner un transistor, en configuracion seguidor de emisor,que soporte unos 60V y 0.5A o mas amperes y el zener atacando la base,recorda que necesita una resistencia de mas o menos 2k2 y mas de 1W de potencia.....


----------



## oaco (Sep 9, 2011)

The Master dijo:
			
		

> hay um lm317K que soporta altas tensiones,ese te sirve,tambien podes poner un transistor, en configuracion seguidor de emisor,que soporte unos 60V y 0.5A o mas amperes y el zener atacando la base,recorda que necesita una resistencia de mas o menos 2k2 y mas de 1W de potencia.....



me gustaria preguntar lo alimento con 12V en modo astable y todo marcha bien pero me gustaria saber si funciona tambien con -12V y si cambia algo en la configuracion saludos y gracias


----------



## tinchusbest (Sep 9, 2011)

oaco dijo:
			
		

> me gustaria preguntar lo alimento con 12V en modo astable y todo marcha bien pero me gustaria saber si funciona tambien con -12V y si cambia algo en la configuracion saludos y gracias


cuando hablas de +12V -12V esta hablando de una fuente simetrica (o partida como algunos le dicen), la misma da esas dos tensiones,ademas esas tensione tienen el 0V o masa,este 0V,cuando usas la fuente simetrica como fuente simple,funciona como + o -.
mira abajo en esta figura
Ver el archivo adjunto 59778


----------



## tinchusbest (Sep 9, 2011)

Scooter dijo:


> Si necesitas un zener de mas de 1/4W mejor usa un regulador integrado de la tensión que necesites.
> Seguramente será mas barato, y mas eficiente seguro


APOYO la mocion,aguanten los LM78xx y 79xx


----------



## elaficionado (Sep 9, 2011)

Hola.

Mira esto: http://pdfserv.maxim-ic.com/en/ds/MAX5035.pdf

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## tinchusbest (Sep 10, 2011)

elaficionado dijo:
			
		

> Hola.
> 
> Mira esto: http://pdfserv.maxim-ic.com/en/ds/MAX5035.pdf
> 
> ...


quitome el sombrero ante tan maravilloso artefacto


----------



## andrespavas (Sep 12, 2011)

¿Se puede usar un diodo zener para regular cualquier voltaje y una amplia gama de corriente de carga?
¿Puedo reemplazar un diodo zener por una fuente de voltaje y un diodo directamente polarizado?


----------



## R-Mario (Sep 12, 2011)

Tanto tanto como amplia gama de corrientes de carga pues no de hecho los reguladores zener se recomienda su uso cuando se pretende sacar algo menos de 200mA, mas alla es tonto desperdiciar la potencia que un regulador con zener desperdicia, imaginate perder 50% de lo que te de la fuente


----------



## Eduardo (Sep 12, 2011)

andrespavas dijo:


> ¿Se puede usar un diodo zener para regular cualquier voltaje y una amplia gama de corriente de carga?


Como regular....regulás. El tema es cual es la tolerancia y eficiencia admisible por la aplicación (20%...10%...1%...0.1% ....)


> ¿Puedo reemplazar un diodo zener por una fuente de voltaje y un diodo directamente polarizado?


Si es para *analizar un circuito*, esa es la primer aproximación que normalmente se hace.

Si es para *usarlo en un circuito* --> tirá el diodo y la R de polarización y alimentalo directamente con la fuente!


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Sep 13, 2011)

¿Alguien conoce modelos que trabajen con poca corriente para alcanzar la tensión nominal? 

Los que conozco usan entre 20 a 50mA y dependiendo del circuito esa corriente puede ser excesiva, más si el diodo solo se lo utiliza como una referencia.


----------



## NarXEh (Sep 13, 2011)

Buenas!

En lo que se refiere a zener yo tengo una discrepancia en cuanto a su uso y en lo que converge a conveniencia.

Yo el año pasado tuve que hacer un trabajo practico sobre diodos zeners. Como tenia fiaca para comprarlos (no digan nada ) los saque de una tele vieja que estaba desarmando para hacer reciclaje de componentes encontre unos cuantos zeners ( ni hablar de los datasheets, ni mucho menos de su tension zener)

Para mi lo mejor fue fuente variable, una resistencia de 1K? (yo ubiese utilizado una mas baja) y empezar a subir la tension hasta encontrar la tension zener. Si se disponen de muchos, yo "sacrificaria" uno para ver hasta donde aguanta de corriente (como dijeron no es lineal) y de esa forma averiguar bien los datos para utilizarlo correctamente. Parece poco ortodoxo, me criticaran pero para mi que es la mejor manera de probarlo.

Ahora con respecto al zener como elemento de regulacion de tension es lo que opinan todos: resistencia limitadora, zener y al mi****.  Todo lindo hasta que te pones a pensar en que utilizando un zener (economico) algun dia se te ponga en corto y al joraca la carga  (tengo entendido que suele pasar bastante en los televisores).

Si bien el problema es la vida util y la disipacion de potencia en el zener y el consumo de la carga (lo cual va a colaborar en la eleccion de potencia del zener), yo he visto que hay circuitos que utilizan un zener (y una resistencia para polarizarlo) y un transistor para que este se encargue de la corriente que pasa por la carga.
Si no me equiboco este circuito lo vi en un libro de malvino pero creo recordar que tambien lo vi dando vuelta por este foro. El unico inconveniente es que tenes que buscar algun zener con una tension zener algo mayor que la necesaria pero tengo entendido que hay zeners de 5,7 asi que no habria problema.

de todos modos me quedo con la solucion de utilizar un regulador 78xx.

Saludos!

p.d.: se aceptan criticas si sobre lo que pienso esta muy mal, siempre y cuando sean constructivas aqui estamos para ayudar y aprender


----------



## R-Mario (Sep 13, 2011)

Te refieres ha esto: Pues si es util yo tengo una fuente que arme con esta configuracion, use un zener de 5.6 menos los 0.7 de Vbe me quedaron 4.9 perfecto, y me proporciona los 2 amperes sin problemas cosa que un 7805 no podria


----------



## andrespavas (Sep 14, 2011)

Yo me referia algo similar a lo de la siguiente imagen.
No prestemos atencion a los valores de la resistencia, solo quiero saber si puedo cambiar mi zener por una fuenta y un diodo polarizado en directa como en la imagen, lo que no estoy muy seguro es si este polarizado en directa, porque esa fuente de 5.1 para mi consume mas no entrega, entonces creo que el diodo esta polarizado en inversa pero creo qe con es to mi pregunta se puede entender mejor


----------



## tinchusbest (Sep 14, 2011)

andrespavas dijo:


> Yo me referia algo similar a lo de la siguiente imagen.
> No prestemos atencion a los valores de la resistencia, solo quiero saber si puedo cambiar mi zener por una fuenta y un diodo polarizado en directa como en la imagen, lo que no estoy muy seguro es si este polarizado en directa, porque esa fuente de 5.1 para mi consume mas no entrega, entonces creo que el diodo esta polarizado en inversa pero creo qe con es to mi pregunta se puede entender mejor


EL DIODO hace caer la tension 0.4v a 0.7v segun sea el diodo,pero creo que el diodo esta demas en ese circuito.el circuito de arriba esta bien,el de abajo es una idea loca,pero con el circuito de arriba andaria todo bien,pero la resistencia debe soportar una potencia para que no se queme el zener,creo que el zener de 5.1v debe llevar una resistencia:
R=V/I===> 10v - 5.1v / 0.02A(en este caso debes poner el consumo que soporte el zener)=245ohm seria una resistencia de mas o menos 270ohm,en este caso la potencia de la reistencia seria de 4.9V x 0.02A=0.098W mas o menos 1/4w.Si vos le pones una resistencia de 1K,talves por eso no te regulaba
en el segundo circuito por que agregas el diodo,cual seria su funcion si tenes la fuente de 5.1v,yo no entiendo su colocacion en ese lugar
por mas que quieras,si calculas bien la resistencia del zener ese zener conduce bien,son bastantes fiables.que querias inventar un zener con esas dos cosas???
http://jayakody2000lk.blogspot.com/2008/07/simple-variable-zener-diode.html
http://electroschematics.com/6019/variable-zener-diode/
aca hay variantes para que las pruebes


----------



## Scooter (Sep 14, 2011)

Un regulador es mucho mas fiable por muchas razones; protección térmica, protección contra cortocircuitos, menor pérdida de potencia y un largo etcétera, si el regulador lleva unos 50 o mas transistores dentro será que hacen algo, además el que lo diseño seguro que sabe mas que yo y le ha dedicado mas tiempo.
Para obtener mas corriente, una de dos, o se busca un regulador que lo permita como el L200 por ejemplo o se le pone el famoso transistor en paralelo.


----------



## tinchusbest (Sep 14, 2011)

andrespavas dijo:


> Yo me referia algo similar a lo de la siguiente imagen.
> No prestemos atencion a los valores de la resistencia, solo quiero saber si puedo cambiar mi zener por una fuenta y un diodo polarizado en directa como en la imagen, lo que no estoy muy seguro es si este polarizado en directa, porque esa fuente de 5.1 para mi consume mas no entrega, entonces creo que el diodo esta polarizado en inversa pero creo qe con es to mi pregunta se puede entender mejor


como te dije en el anterior post es al cohete poner un diodo cuando tenes una fuente de 5.1v,pero el tema se esta haciendo largo porque VOS NO COLOCASTE CUAL SERIA EL USO DEL ZENER,ADEMAS: REGLAS DEL FORO 
10) No preguntes cosas como: ¿ Que pasaría si en lugar de xx Volt lo alimento con XXXX V ? Eso requiere trabajo, cálculo y estudio, NO es algo que se pueda contestar en unos segundos.

11) Antes de hacer una consulta pensá Bien que cosa quieres hacer, ! NO es correcto que enloquezcas al Foro con tus cambios de ideas sobre la marcha ¡.

12) Cuando consultes sobre algún esquema sobre el que estás trabajando ! Publícalo ¡ NO presupongas que somos adivinos y conocemos de que cosa estas hablando.

13) No escribas mensajes inútiles y/o sin sentido para llegar a los 25 mensajes necesarios para enviar MP´s, te puedes ganar una suspensión.


----------



## NarXEh (Sep 14, 2011)

Buenas! 



Dseda86 dijo:


> Te refieres ha esto: Pues si es util yo tengo una fuente que arme con esta configuracion, use un zener de 5.6 menos los 0.7 de Vbe me quedaron 4.9 perfecto, y me proporciona los 2 amperes sin problemas cosa que un 7805 no podria



Exacto! es ese... lo unico que no recuerdo es que habia un capacitor.



> Yo me referia algo similar a lo de la siguiente imagen.
> No prestemos atencion a los valores de la resistencia, solo quiero saber si puedo cambiar mi zener por una fuenta y un diodo polarizado en directa como en la imagen, lo que no estoy muy seguro es si este polarizado en directa, porque esa fuente de 5.1 para mi consume mas no entrega, entonces creo que el diodo esta polarizado en inversa pero creo qe con es to mi pregunta se puede entender mejor



Casi....

http://www.sc.ehu.es/sbweb/electronica/elec_basica/tema5/Paginas/Pagina2.htm



> Un regulador es mucho mas fiable por muchas razones; protección térmica, protección contra cortocircuitos, menor pérdida de potencia y un largo etcétera, si el regulador lleva unos 50 o mas transistores dentro será que hacen algo, además el que lo diseño seguro que sabe mas que yo y le ha dedicado mas tiempo.
> Para obtener mas corriente, una de dos, o se busca un regulador que lo permita como el L200 por ejemplo o se le pone el famoso transistor en paralelo.



Concuerdo totalmente

Zener: referencia de tension.

zener + transistor: referencia de tension con grandes capacidades de corriente (utilizando un zener de poca potencia).

Regulador: Referencia de tension, proteccion contra cortos + proteccion por sobretemp + todo integrado + rango extendido de tension.



> como te dije en el anterior post es al cohete poner un diodo cuando tenes una fuente de 5.1v,pero el tema se esta haciendo largo porque VOS NO COLOCASTE CUAL SERIA EL USO DEL ZENER,ADEMAS: REGLAS DEL FORO
> 10) No preguntes cosas como: ¿ Que pasaría si en lugar de xx Volt lo alimento con XXXX V ? Eso requiere trabajo, cálculo y estudio, NO es algo que se pueda contestar en unos segundos.
> 
> 11) Antes de hacer una consulta pensá Bien que cosa quieres hacer, ! NO es correcto que enloquezcas al Foro con tus cambios de ideas sobre la marcha ¡.
> ...



correctisimo 

saludos!


----------



## andrespavas (Sep 14, 2011)

The Master dijo:


> EL DIODO hace caer la tension 0.4v a 0.7v segun sea el diodo,pero creo que el diodo esta demas en ese circuito.el circuito de arriba esta bien,el de abajo es una idea loca,pero con el circuito de arriba andaria todo bien,pero la resistencia debe soportar una potencia para que no se queme el zener,creo que el zener de 5.1v debe llevar una resistencia:
> R=V/I===> 10v - 5.1v / 0.02A(en este caso debes poner el consumo que soporte el zener)=245ohm seria una resistencia de mas o menos 270ohm,en este caso la potencia de la reistencia seria de 4.9V x 0.02A=0.098W mas o menos 1/4w.Si vos le pones una resistencia de 1K,talves por eso no te regulaba
> en el segundo circuito por que agregas el diodo,cual seria su funcion si tenes la fuente de 5.1v,yo no entiendo su colocacion en ese lugar
> por mas que quieras,si calculas bien la resistencia del zener ese zener conduce bien,son bastantes fiables.que querias inventar un zener con esas dos cosas???
> ...




Yo puse esos valores de resistencia solo para poder mostrarles el ejemplo de lo que yo me refería, esos valores yo ya los habia calculado en el trabajo de la universidad y el diodo me regulo perfectamente.
solo que el trabajo tenia una pregunta que decia que si se podia cambiar el zener por un fuente y un diodo directamente polarizado


----------



## tinchusbest (Sep 14, 2011)

andrespavas dijo:


> Yo puse esos valores de resistencia solo para poder mostrarles el ejemplo de lo que yo me refería, esos valores yo ya los habia calculado en el trabajo de la universidad y el diodo me regulo perfectamente.
> solo que el trabajo tenia una pregunta que decia que si se podia cambiar el zener por un fuente y un diodo directamente polarizado



REGLAS DEL FORO
14) Este es un Foro de electrónica, NO un sitio para que te resuelvan la tarea de la escuela.


----------



## andrespavas (Sep 14, 2011)

The Master dijo:


> REGLAS DEL FORO
> 14) Este es un Foro de electrónica, NO un sitio para que te resuelvan la tarea de la escuela.




Pues creí que aquí podía encontrar ayuda. Entonces disculpe si tanto le molesta que salga de mis dudas.


----------



## elaficionado (Sep 14, 2011)

Hola.

Mira esto, tal vez te puede servir.
Ver el archivo adjunto 38177

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## tinchusbest (Sep 14, 2011)

andrespavas dijo:


> Pues creí que aquí podía encontrar ayuda. Entonces disculpe si tanto le molesta que salga de mis dudas.


no colega lo que pasa es que en todos los lugares deben haber reglas sino seria un caos


----------



## armandolopezmx (Sep 14, 2011)

solo como comentario:

en una ocasion compre varios diodos zener... digamos que a 5.1 volts..

y me puse a probarlos, 1 por 1,  y resulta que de 20, solamente como algunos 5 me dieron el valor de 5.1 (segun mi multimetro), los demas se iban arriba o abajo dade 5.6 hasta 4.8v.


----------



## Rafaelpmerino (Feb 14, 2012)

Muy buenas convecinos,

actualmente estoy haciendo un diseño de una barrera zener para alimentar un sensor de presión el cual está dentro de una atmósfera explosiva, tengo todo ya diseñado, pero me aparece una duda sobre una resistencia limitadora para voltajes amplios (250 V). El circuito viene adjunto a este mensaje.

Como podeis ver, el sensor se colocará entre las patitas "Salida1+" y "Salida1-", la cosa es que quería poner protección para un voltaje de 250 voltios con una resistencia limitadora para que no se destruyan los diodos zener en el caso de un transitorio (ya que el fusible no es capaz de responder instantáneamente). La resistencia va delante de fusible en serie con éste, la cosa es que he hecho los cálculos de la resistencia mínima y me sale 1,836K, me gustaría que verificaseis si mi cálculo es correcto.
Lo que he hecho es restar el voltaje de la línea máximo (250 voltios) menos el de los zener (33 voltios) y dividirlo entre la corriente máxima por los tres zener (39,39 mA cada uno x 3 = 118,18 mA).

El caso es que el valor no me suena raro pero cuando intento calcular la potencia disipada por la resistencia en el caso de que se genere dicho pico, me da algo así como 26 Wattios lo cual me parece una locura.
He pensado en subir la resistencia serie de valor para disimuir la potencia ya que disminuyo la corriente pero entiendo que debe de existir algún límite para dicha resistencia máxima.
En fin, que me estoy volviendo loco, alguien me puede echar una manilla en este aspecto? os lo agradezco de antemano


----------



## edupes (Nov 19, 2012)

buenas, les planteo mi duda:
tengo pensado poner una dinamo pequeñita (las de las linternas chiquititas de  manivela del decathlon) en mis patines, el tema es que como cojo mucha velocidad creo que puedo quemar los led que coloque de iluminacion, entonces creo que deberia de poner un zenner de 3.5v (son leds de alta luminosidad y tendria que mirar bien puesto que seran de diferentes colores para colocar la correspondiente resistencia) para asi no sobrepasar la tension de dichos led.me gustaria si alguien me sabe decir si existe y de ser asi la numeracion o sino si hay alguna otra forma de hacerlo tratando de desperdiciar la menor corriente posible para que tambien luzcan cuando no vaya deprisa.
un saludo a ver si me pueden ayudar, se que parece una tonteria pero estoy bastante ilusionado con la idea  y las pilas no me duran nada.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Nov 19, 2012)

Hola Amigo busca info sobre fuentes de corriente constante.


----------



## miguelpolux (May 21, 2013)

1.	¿Se pueden realizar asociaciones serie y paralelo de diodos zener? ¿Para que?


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 21, 2013)

Suena a tarea escolar , en serie se suman los Voltajes y la corriente corresponde a la potencia del menor de ellos.

En paralelo sería para aumentar la corriente-potencia , yo no los usaría así ya que al no ser idénticos , el de mas bajo valor se podría quemar y llevar a todos consigo. Salvo ponerlos a cada uno con su resistencia limitadora serie 

Saludos !


----------



## opamp (May 21, 2013)

¿Para qué?,....¿Que es lo que necesitas implementar?,....o es sólo un ejercicio mental !!!

Este zener quizá te interese : TL431A


----------



## chclau (May 21, 2013)

Poner Zeners en paralelo, como ya te dijeron, no va. En serie, ademas de lograr una tension combinada de las dos, se usa para crear Zeners con muy bajo coef. de temperatura. Te dejo a vos para que averigues como.


----------



## aquileslor (May 21, 2013)

En sewrie los uso cuando necesito alta tensión y aumento la disipación del calor. En paralelo nunca!!! Porque no hay dos zeners de igual voltaje.


----------



## opamp (May 21, 2013)

Hola FORISTAS que me  preceden, comparto el concepto general: en serie Sí , en paralelo nunca!!!,........pero a veces!!! ,... si tienes alguna experiencia y una dosis de conocimiento ,  y trabajas dentro de los límites puedes colocar en paralelo ,........Paso a relatar una experiencia de poco  más de 2 años, ya pasó la garantía, y "CERO" muertos.

Se me solicitó más de 100 cargadores electrónicos rápidos de 42VDC/15A para 3 baterías en serie de 12V/75Ah para UPS con tiempo de autonomía ampliada a 5Horas.

Resumiendo el cargador tenía que disponer de un relay con contactos a 30A ,....no habia ni de 24V, ni de 36V, ni de 48V....... Solo encontré a 12VDC/30A " automotrices ". Los mido y la bobina media aprox 100 Ohmios , haciendo cálculos en la tienda , pasan 120mA por la bobina del relay!!!,......Alimento los 42V de las baterías con un zener de 30V/5W ( IZM:167 mA ) en serie con los 12V del relay .

LLego a mi taller implemento todo y el zener de 30V/5W funcionaba y "hervía", pero es de IZM: 167ma y está pasando solo 120mA. Averigué por los de 10W ( tipo perno ) y SÍ QUE ERAN CAROS multiplicado por 130 cargadores, como que más caro !!!,........como decimos por acá "caballero nomás" pongo dos de 5W en paralelo a ver que pasa !!!,..... bajó la temperatura considerablemente!!! y puse uno más , ahora eran 3 en paralelo se podia tocar sin problemas.

Medí los 400 zener de 30V/5W/5% a IZt(40mA) que  coincidía con el cálculo más " feliz ", que el amperaje de 120mA se divida igual por los 3 zeners . Al medir los 300 zeners noté que la máxima diferencia encontrada era 0.3V(300mV)que llevados al corrimiento por temperatura típico: +25mV/ºC aproximadamente.......estos 300mV correspondían a una diferencia de 300mV / 25mV/ºC : 12ºC entre el más caliente y el más frío aprox,..... no parece ser mucha la diferencia.

Esta experiencia que he narrado me llega a decir ZENER en PARALELO ,........... no lo recomiendo!!! ,......a menos que sepas algo de electrónica.

 NUNCA hay que decir NUNCA, todo es relativo.

P.D. : los zener son los 1N5363B y me quedan solo 10unidades de los 400 comprados.


----------



## R-Mario (May 21, 2013)

¿Pero y cuanto tiempo podra durar una cosa asi? A lo mejor porque corriste con suerte de que los 400 zeners fueran del mismo lote y tuvieran caracteristicas muy similares, aun asi no lo hubiera hecho asi, mejor como dice DOS hubiera colocado una resistencia aunque fuese de bajo valor a cada zener nomas pa equilibrar las cosas


----------



## Scooter (May 22, 2013)

Antes de poner un zener en paralelo yo pondría un transistor en el montaje típico o diréctemante un regulador de tensión 78xx o similar o su equivalente conmutado. No le veo la gracia a poner dos zeners.


----------



## chclau (May 22, 2013)

Los Zener de mas de 5.6V tienen coeficiente de temperatura positiva por lo que en conexion en paralelo se autocompensan, el que conduce mas se calienta mas, sube su tension -> conduce menos, y es de esperar que se equilibren. Eso en principio y teoricamente, ante la duda -> siempre el datasheet tiene la ultima palabra.

De todos modos yo buscaria otras soluciones, un regulador transistorizado basado en el Zener, la verdad, me convence mucho mas y es "sin riesgo". Y no olvidar que en principio, Zeners de menos de 5.6V conectados en paralelo -> es muy probable que se quemen.

Saludos,
Claudio


----------



## opamp (May 22, 2013)

Como dice chclau el asunto está alrededor de los 5.6V , yo necesitaba zener de 30V y estos tienen un coeficiente de temperatura positivo alrededor de 25mV/ºC ,... en 4ºC de incremento de temperatura ya subieron 100mV y puede alcanzar al de mayor Vzener , ......todo se hace midiendo en el rango de trabajo.

Al medir los 400 Zener encontré un desvío máximo de 300mV ( 1% de 30V, con 12ºC se compensan) si colocaba resistencias de ecualización era muy probable que malograra ese 1% de desvío  y preferí la compensación natural de los zener........hay que recordar que la elevación de la temperatura es función cuadrática del amperaje.


----------



## JMart (Jun 23, 2013)

Alguien sabe si dios diodos zener se ponen en serie aumentan el voltaje zener?


----------



## sicorax (Jun 23, 2013)

Si pones 2 diodos zéner en serie estando en polarización inversa, la caída total entre sus extremos es la suma de la caída de tensión de cada uno.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 23, 2013)

Por ejemplo se puede hacer algo como esto:

Ver el archivo adjunto 14476​


----------



## JMart (Jun 23, 2013)

A lo que me refiero es si se comportan normalmente, trabajando en la zona inversa

Ok muchas gracias Fogonazo por el diagrama


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 23, 2013)

Se comportan como *un solo* zener, de mayor potencia.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 23, 2013)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Se comportan como *un solo* zener, de mayor potencia.



La potencia es la misma y la tensiõn final es la suma de las tensiones de cada zener. ? correcto ?


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Jun 23, 2013)

daniel lopes dijo:
			
		

> La potencia es la misma y la tensiõn final es la suma de las tensiones de cada zener. ? correcto ?



Es como decís, por todos lo zener circulará la misma corriente, y cada zener tendrá su caída de tensión.

Ahora en esta configuración la potencia de los zeners no es tan importante, ya que se supone que es el transistor el que se debe encargar de disipar el exceso. Sin embargo no está mal verificar que la potencia sea la adecuada.


----------



## pigma (Jun 24, 2013)

JMart dijo:
			
		

> Alguien sabe si dios diodos zener se ponen en serie aumentan el voltaje zener?



SI, se suman el valor o valores de los diodos zener, te lo digo por experiencia ya que yo muchas veces no consigo del valor correcto y hago combinaciones para usar el valor mas adecuado y hasta el momento no he tenido problema.

Tengo entendido que la potencia disipada sera el valor del zener de menos watts que este conectado en la serie, es decir, que solo se suma la tension que soportan los zener, mas no la corriente. Espero haberme explicado o si estoy equivocado que alguien lo diga.


----------



## Jesus Spain (Jul 6, 2013)

Bueno otra duda que me ha surgido.

Tengo un esquema con un diodo zéner de 39 V y 1.3 W. No especifica el modelo comercial del zéner por lo que he encontrado el siguiente 1N4754A (adjunto datasheet). Dicho zéner es alimentado con una fuente de corriente constante que entrega 1.655 mA.

Quiero saber la Iz_min que es la corriente por debajo de la cual el zéner no esta polarizado inversamente en su zona zéner; la Iz_Max que es la corriente por encima de la cual quemamos el zéner; y la resistencia zéner (rz).

Mirando el datasheet tengo que Iz_min es igual a ¿6.5 mA o a 0.25 mA? (me inclino más por la segunda, la primera me parece muy elevada).

La Iz_Max=23 mA pero Iz_Max=Pz/Vz=1.3/39=33.33 mA. ¿por qué en el datasheet tengo una corriente menor?

Como determino la rz, parece que con una corriente igual a 6.5 mA tenemos una rz típica igual a 60 Ω, mientras que con una corriente igual a 0.25 mA tenemos una rz máxima igual a 1 kΩ. ¿Entonces con mi corriente de 1.655 mA que valor tendré?

Un saludo y gracias de antemano.


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 6, 2013)

Hola.

Mira aquí: http://pdf.datasheetcatalog.com/datasheets/70/134384_DS.pdf

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Jesus Spain (Jul 6, 2013)

elaficionado dijo:
			
		

> Hola.
> 
> Mira aquí: http://pdf.datasheetcatalog.com/datasheets/70/134384_DS.pdf
> 
> ...



El datasheet ya lo tengo, de hecho lo adjunto. Mi problema es interpretar algunos parámetros del datasheet. 

Un saludo y gracias de todas formas.


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 6, 2013)

Hola.

En la hoja de datos que puse dice que el zéner es de 1W.

¿6.5 mA o a 0.25 mA? 
Para obtener 39V, por el zéner debe pasar 6.5 mA.
Cuando por zéner pasa 0.25 mA se comporta como zéner, pero no a voltaje de 39V.

Sólo toma Izmím = 6.5mA e Izmáx =  1000mW/39V = 25.6mA (23mA la hoja de datos).

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Jesus Spain (Jul 6, 2013)

elaficionado dijo:
			
		

> Hola.
> 
> En la hoja de datos que puse dice que el zéner es de 1W.
> 
> ...



Hola elaficionado.

Tengo un esquema de un regulador cuya tension de referencia es un diodo zener de 1.3 W y 39 V. No especifica el modelo. He buscado por internet y he encontrado que el 1N4754A cuyo datasheet adjunto, cumple ambos parámetros, Vz y Pz.

Pero el zener es alimentado con una fuente de corriente constante implementada con un JFET BF245A con una Vgs=-0.36 V. Según el datasheet del transistor puede entregar unos 3 mA. En la simulación entrega 1.6 mA y el zener si regula en la simulación (entrega esos 39 V).

Si me dices que la Iz_min son 6.5 mA ¿como es posible que pueda entregar el zener 39 V?
¿Como puedo calcular la rz?

Un saludo y gracias.


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 6, 2013)

Hola.

Mira aquí: http://pdf.datasheetcatalog.com/datasheet/siemens/BF245C.pdf

El punto 2) te dice como obtener 6.5mA.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Ago 15, 2014)

Hola una pregunta. Estoy en un proyecto con el *NE555* y quiero hacer el control de tensión El original tiene un zener de 39V, pero fui a la tienda y me dijeron que no lo tenían  en fin, me dijeron que tenían uno de 36 y si le agrego uno de 3V puesto que se sumaban las tensiones de ruptura y pos como que  le dije,, en fin.

La tensión de trabajo es de 50V y como que no sé  alguien sabe si *¿esto va a funcionar?* o *¿tengo que conseguir si o si el de 39V? *

le adjunto el diagrama 

no lo empece porque tengo la política de que si no están todos los componente no lo comienzo.

Ver el archivo adjunto 115801

no me preocupa el NPN porque se que el circuito funciona, lo que me asusta es que el zener de 3V vuele por los aires 

saludos cord *SSTC*


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 15, 2014)

Funciona

Por seguridad yo le colocaría una resistencia en serie con la base del transistor


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Ago 15, 2014)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Funciona
> 
> Por seguridad yo le colocaría una resistencia en serie con la base del transistor



*¿Una de 100,tal vez?* En el circuito *original* esta así no le modifique nada.. pero si lo consideras le coloco una resistencia a la base


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 15, 2014)

Si , se suman y no hay ningún problema , pero yo preferiría poner iguales 

Dos de 19 V y un tercero invertido para sumar 1 V y compensar térmicamente.

O tres de 13 V

El tl431 solo llega a 36


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 15, 2014)

SSTC dijo:
			
		

> *¿Una de 100,tal vez?* En el circuito *original* esta así no le modifique nada.. pero si lo consideras le coloco una resistencia a la base



Si la tensión (50V) sobrepasa a la de (zener + la tensión de caída sobre la juntura Base-Emisor  del transistor) ≈ *! Puff ¡* 
Con una resistencia se limita la corriente a un valor seguro y como el BC547 tiene mucha ganancia no afecta en casi nada al funcionamiento del circuito.


----------



## hazard_1998 (Ago 15, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si , se suman y no hay ningún problema , pero yo preferiría poner iguales
> 
> Dos de 19 V y un tercero invertido para sumar 1 V y compensar térmicamente.
> 
> ...


el tl431 puede funcionar perfectamente, la tension maxima es de 36V entre anodo y catodo, en este circuito lo podes colocar en lugar del NPN... el catodo a la pata 5 del 555, y para fijar la tension de 50V un divisor resistivo para que con 50V tengas 2,5V en la pata REF del TL431.....

eso si, como compenzar el lazo es ooootro tema..


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Ago 15, 2014)

hazard_1998 dijo:


> el tl431 puede funcionar perfectamente, la tension maxima es de 36V entre anodo y catodo, en este circuito lo podes colocar en lugar del NPN... el catodo a la pata 5 del 555, y para fijar la tension de 50V un divisor resistivo para que con 50V tengas 2,5V en la pata REF del TL431.....
> 
> eso si, como comenzar el lazo es ooootro tema..



puede ser el integrado no esta expuesto a los 50 volts sino a 12V y el referencia se puede colocar a 2,5 como siempre  pero por otra parte porque _*los rusos no lo hicieron *_

posdata: ya fui a comprar los diodos y la resistencias, a seguir con el proyecto. Si puedo probare con el *TL431*


----------



## Eduardo (Ago 16, 2014)

SSTC dijo:


> ...
> no me preocupa el NPN porque se que el circuito funciona, lo que me asusta es que el zener de 3V vuele por los aires



Lo primero que va volar por los aires es la base del transistor y lo 2do (si la base queda en un corto robusto) es el zener de 36V.


Para lo que querés hacer estos dos circuitor son equivalentes (fijate el calculo de las R en el datasheet del TL431).



Pero ojo!  99% de progbabilidades *que tengas problemas de estabilidad *con cualquiera de los dos circuitos ==> Vas a tener que filtrar y tener cuidado con la ganancia del lazo.


----------



## cocky (Feb 24, 2015)

estoy haciendo una fuente regulable y en elcircuito tengo que utilizar un diodo zener de 2,7V a 0.5W pero ese componente no encuentro solo encuentro diodos de 3,6V a 1W como podria solucionar el problema ...


----------



## opamp (Feb 24, 2015)

Solemos colocar los led's como voltajes de referencia.


----------



## Cyborg16 (Feb 24, 2015)

Un led común exigiendolo no llega a los 100mW, y el circuito pide 0,5W, si los pide porque no hay zenners más chicos no habría problema, pero sin ver el circuito es dificil decirlo.

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 24, 2015)

cocky dijo:
			
		

> estoy haciendo una fuente regulable y en elcircuito tengo que utilizar un diodo zener de 2,7V a 0.5W pero ese componente no encuentro solo encuentro diodos de 3,6V a 1W como podria solucionar el problema ...


Poné cuatro diodos 1N4148 en serie y conectados al revés que le Zener y vas a lograr entre 2.6 y 2.8V de caída directa. No es lo mejor que podes hacer, pero te sale barato y te permite colocar el zener original cuando lo consigas.

PD: Los zener tienen una tolerancia entre el 5% y el 10%, así que no hay que sufrir mucho si la tensión no coincide justo...


----------



## opamp (Feb 24, 2015)

Con el TL431 dejas de buscar!!!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 24, 2015)

opamp dijo:
			
		

> Con el TL431 dejas de buscar!!!



1N4148: http://www.digikey.com/product-detail/es/1N4148TA/1N4148TACT-ND/1532747
Si comprás 10 (te sobran 2) pagás cada uno a 0.05 U$S

TL431: http://www.digikey.com/product-detail/es/TL431CLPM/296-26717-1-ND/2256072
Si comprás 2 pagás cada uno a 0.40 U$S

Es decir... gastás el doble (mas las resistencias y area de PCB) usando un TL431 que 4 x 1N4148


----------



## pandacba (Feb 24, 2015)

Todo depende de la prescisión que requiera más alla de los costes.
Por otro lado si pusiera el esquema tal vez se pudiera solucionar, cambiando la relación del divisor para adecuarlo a la nueva referencia, y eso podría aún ser mucho más sencillo


----------



## ClaudioYa (Feb 25, 2015)

pandacba dijo:
			
		

> Todo depende de la prescisión que requiera más alla de los costes.
> Por otro lado si pusiera el esquema tal vez se pudiera solucionar, cambiando la relación del divisor para adecuarlo a la nueva referencia, y eso podría aún ser mucho más sencillo



Creo que es más simple de lo que parece, lo de los diodos en serie me parece bueno. También haría lo que dice pandacba, yo lo suelo hacer y es poner un zener de otro valor, por ejemplo 5.1v más un divisor de tensión que podría ser un preset y ajustarlo al voltaje deseado. Y para más potencia ya tendríamos que usar algún transistor.


----------



## ecotronico (Feb 25, 2015)

Hola a todos:

Bienvenido al foro cocky.

Opino que depende de la aplicación que tendrá el diodo zener y por lo tanto sería recomendable revisar el diagrama esquemático del circuito.

Pareciera que es para generar una referencia solamente, pero no sabemos el tipo de señal ni valor de tensión que llega al zener.

Sino, tendrás que encargar el zener de 2.7V, 1W.
por ejemplo: BZX85C2V7PT

Por lo tanto sería bueno que subieras el circuito antes de suponer de qué se trata.


----------



## Maure91 (Ago 12, 2016)

He quitado 4 diodos (que según la propia tarjeta son zener) con la nomenclatura 4148st, al buscar su hoja de datos en la web no encontré la misma, solamente encontre del 1n4148 y aparece como equivalente del 1n914. 

Necesito cambiarlos, pero no se como pedirlos en la tienda de insumos electrónicos ya que ahí me han comentado que exactamente con la nomenclatura de 4148ST no los tienen. Cabe mencionar que esos 4 diodos se encuentran junto a 4 transistores de switcheo A1023, todos ellos forman parte del ciruito de oscilación de una fuente conmutada (con IC TL494CN), de un amplificador automotriz. Gracias y saludos!

Dejo imagen de uno de los susodichos:


----------



## juanma2468 (Ago 12, 2016)

Para mi son diodos comunes 1N4148, según la nomenclatura, proba de poner 4 diodos de esos haber que pasa. Si realmente son diodos zener los que lleva, estos trabajan en inversa, por lo que los 1N4148 no funcionaran si deben cumplir la función de zener y no se quemará nada.
Si podes tambien poné una foto de donde van ubicados en la placa par que se vea la serigrafía


----------



## Maure91 (Ago 13, 2016)

juanma2468 dijo:


> Para mi son diodos comunes 1N4148, según la nomenclatura, proba de poner 4 diodos de esos haber que pasa. Si realmente son diodos zener los que lleva, estos trabajan en inversa, por lo que los 1N4148 no funcionaran si deben cumplir la función de zener y no se quemará nada.
> Si podes tambien poné una foto de donde van ubicados en la placa par que se vea la serigrafía



De acuerdo, pondre los 1N4148 a ver que hace, de momento no tengo a la mano la tarjeta. A la brevedad posible comentaré que ha pasado, gracias!


----------



## Maure91 (Ago 23, 2016)

Solo para actualizar y no dejar descuidado este post... he comprado ya los 1N4148 pero no he podido soldarlos porque la punta de mi cautín se ha estropeado  espero en estos dias ir a comprarla junto con otras chunches que ocupo... Saludos


----------



## yosimiro (Ago 23, 2016)

Fotos del cautín enfermo.

Tal vez lijando un poco, lo recuperas, al menos momentaneamente.


----------



## kat3 (Jun 16, 2018)

hola, me podeis ayuda a entender el diodo zener?, por ejemplo: en un circuito electronico alimentado con 20v y que tiene un diodo zener de 5.1v, ¿que tension tengo a la salida, 14.9v o 5.1v? SE que el zener enpieza aconducir cuando le llegan 5.1v, pero no tengo claro si a su salida siempre se mantiene la misma tension 5.1v aunque se aumente el valor de la fuente de alimentación, o por el contrario se tiene que restar el valor zener a la tension que entrega la fuente.
Gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 16, 2018)

El zener tiene en directa una caída de 0,65V igual a cualquier díodo , en inversa tiene la tensión zener , entonces si lo ponés en serie restará y en paralelo esa será la tensión de salida (es imprescindible en ese caso usar una resistencia limitadora de corriente).

*Google es tu amigo ! *


----------



## pandacba (Jun 17, 2018)

Lee este libro que esta en el foro Zener diodes by ITT, leelo explica todo desde lo básico en adelante, te será de mucha utilidad
También este otro que también esta en el foro TVS and Zeners By ON Semi
Teoría consideraciones de aplicación etc


----------



## kat3 (Jun 17, 2018)

Gracias DOSMETROS por la aclaración, me a quedado muy claro.
Gracias tambien a pandacba por la informacion
un Saludo


----------

